# Haunted Shores Megathread - Viscera EP out now



## synrgy (Jul 27, 2009)

Did a search, came up empty handed. That may be due to lack of tagging, but I wanted to be on the safe side because from what I can tell of the overall listening preferences around the forum, I think that quite a few of you will enjoy this band from my area:

HAUNTED SHORES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

So, they don't play 7 strings (though I hope to convert Mark some day if I can help it..) but the riffs are just RAD and I know a lot of you will dig them. 

Bonus points for the song "Blood in the Sand" featuring guest vocals from Casey Sabol (formerly Periphery), Arkadius (Suidakra), & a guest solo from Alan Simpson (This Time It's War). Awesome tune.

The album 'Following Ivy' just came out a few weeks ago give or take, and I highly recommend it and it's predecessor 'Maelstrom', both are on iTunes and other sites, I'm pretty sure.

*edit* also, I'm not sure if they're still 'a band' or not, since the drummer Chris 'took an indefinite hiatus from drumming' last November (same drummer/same reason my band is sans-drummer at the moment) and the bass player Jeff just moved to Alaska, but dammit these 2 recordings are top-notch and worth it whether or not the band is still together.


----------



## ubarhax (Jul 27, 2009)

I got there album on Amazon a while back. I've only heard it twice but I really like it. It's real solid metalcore that reminds me a lot of Misery Signals. I love their melodic choruses.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 27, 2009)

sweet!

sounds like a less tedious version of Killswitch Engage, I like it


----------



## windu (Jul 27, 2009)

one of my favorite bands! haunted shores is amazing. i have maelstrom and following ivy, got them as soon as they were available! love crown of ages, blood in the sand and abdonom bay


----------



## synrgy (Jul 27, 2009)

windu said:


> one of my favorite bands! haunted shores is amazing. i have maelstrom and following ivy, got them as soon as they were available! love crown of ages, blood in the sand and abdonom bay



Noticing you're from Texas..

Fun exercise in 6 degrees of separation:

Texas band *At All Cost* -- features dude named Trey on guitar

Before moving to Texas, Trey helped form the NoVA band *Time of Cholera* (not to mention *UrbanStyle*), which also had Chris from *Haunted Shores* (not to mention *Set By Satellite*, which I play in) on drums.

Everybody knows everybody.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 27, 2009)

I love this band; Blood in the Sand is easily one of my favorite songs right now


----------



## Lilarcor (Jul 27, 2009)

Definitely a talented bunch of guys. One of the few metalcore bands I really like. Great songwriting.


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 27, 2009)

This band is awesome. Reminds me of darkest hour.


----------



## fallenz3ro (Jul 28, 2009)

haunted shores is awesome


----------



## windu (Jul 28, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Noticing you're from Texas..
> 
> Fun exercise in 6 degrees of separation:
> 
> ...




lol nice! trey is now in a band called pack of wolves. didnt know he came from VA!

and at all cost is a pretty gnarly band as well (now that i think about it, how old is trey


----------



## synrgy (Jul 28, 2009)

That detail I don't know. Somewhere *close* to my age range, (I'm 29) but I have no idea specifically. If I had to guess I'd say he's probably a year or two younger than me, but he could be older for all I know. Friend of a friend kinda scenario -- I only really spoke with him two or three times, and this was all back in 2002-2004ish. I think he left VA between 03 and 04.

Time of Cholera was pretty fucking amazing when they first started with him. I like what they've done since he left too, but they had something really special with him. I remember their first show ever -- it was absurd.

Anyway, glad to see all these positive responses for Haunted Shores.


----------



## Fred (Jul 28, 2009)

Gotta love a bit of HS madness. Every now and then I'll be scrolling through my iPod trying to remember the name of that band whose grooves always elicit a grin from me and will go through God knows how many before I finally remember it's Haunted Shores, haha. Sounds stupid but this has happened to me far too many times now!


----------



## windu (Jul 28, 2009)

becuase i remember trey playing in my hometown like 100 times lol. when i was in my freshman year in highschool

hes a original member of at all cost i know for sure, so damn that musta been a long ass time ago lol


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey guys!
Mark wanted us to do a FF7 cover for the Haunted Shores ep we are doing, and since we couldnt really pick one thing we decided to do a medley of sorts. It was a real labor of love because we kinda obsessed over getting as many of the the details and layers into our interpretation as possiboo!
Used the Jp7 and the Axefx for this one!
Anyways, its called "Prelude Bombfare" and you can hear it here:

HAUNTED SHORES - Final Fantasy VII cover posted! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
or
Bulb - New Song: Prelude Bombfare - FF7 Cover!! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

or
http://soundclick.com/share?songid=8270397 if you want to download/listen to in better quality!

Enjoy!


----------



## Bleak (Oct 26, 2009)

Greatest fucking song ever, and you guys did it great justice. Holy shit. So good.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 26, 2009)

I love you for doing this. And it sounds amazing.


----------



## natspotats (Oct 26, 2009)

i for one am a huge final fantasy fan, especially 7

this song was fuckin beautiful. i cried tears of unfathomable pleasure


----------



## Andii (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not familiar with the original, but this sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## lobee (Oct 26, 2009)

A-MAZING! I've been listening to a lot of Uematsu lately. Serious Nobuo-gasms going on over here!


----------



## bigswifty (Oct 26, 2009)

Andii said:


> I'm not familiar with the original, but this sounds like it was meant to be.


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 26, 2009)

EPIC! I was playing that last night...this is so awesome


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Oct 26, 2009)

Excellent, my man. This sounds great.


----------



## Wiz (Oct 26, 2009)

That was amazing. I love the FF7 soundtrack, and that such a great interpretation of one of its key songs.


----------



## AySay (Oct 26, 2009)

OWL SAUCE IN THE SACK OF JUICE!!!!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 26, 2009)

wow, great work guys!


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 26, 2009)

I listened to it about 10 times, then I decided I needed more Bulb, loaded up youtube and spent about an hour watching the djentyness.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Oct 26, 2009)

Really love that piece, i'm currently on a FF binge, so naturally this isn't helping at all...

Need to learn those arpeggios now


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 26, 2009)

You completely nailed everything down and made it your own. From the prelude to nuances of Bombing Mission to the victory theme...

Amazing, great stuff.


----------



## cyril v (Oct 26, 2009)

that was pretty sweet... that battle theme was awesome, i wish thats how it actually sounded.

you know you're eventually going to have to do an entire final fantasy album now, right? you pretty much set yourself up for that. lol


----------



## DaveCarter (Oct 26, 2009)

Absolutely stunning, Sir! My favourite 2 genres of music are computer game soundtracks (especialy FF7 and MSG) and tech metal (especially Periphery and Tesseract), so for me this is pretty damn close to pure sonic perfection


----------



## synrgy (Oct 26, 2009)

You guys are my heroes.


----------



## RenegadeDave (Oct 26, 2009)

That's awesome. Great tone on the arpeggios. (well the whole song had great tone but especially it fit the arps)


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 26, 2009)

Amaaaaaaaaaaaazing


----------



## JohnIce (Oct 26, 2009)

Can't add much to what's already been said, I'll just shut up and rep.


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 26, 2009)

This makes me happy.


----------



## Anthony_Jacob (Oct 26, 2009)

That totally just made my day. Is there any way I can buy it? I need this on my ipod.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 26, 2009)

Anthony_Jacob said:


> That totally just made my day. Is there any way I can buy it? I need this on my ipod.



+1.


----------



## Fzau (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Bulb....


I need to change pants now 













EDIT: seriously though, this is the fifth time I'm listening this.. make it downloadable pleaaase?


----------



## SamSam (Oct 26, 2009)

That was fucking awesome. One of the best intro themes to a game ever and one the best contemporary composers right now. love his musci and love this medley!


----------



## ryzorzen (Oct 26, 2009)

holy shit, this makes me want to throw ff7 in my playstation right now! insanee duude


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 26, 2009)

oh my god this is so good!


----------



## Doomcreeper (Oct 26, 2009)

thats amazing man, great game with a great soundtrack


----------



## ultranoob (Oct 26, 2009)

awesome! - i must admit though.. I had my fingers crossed for one winged angel when I first saw you were doing another FF7


----------



## Bobo (Oct 26, 2009)

"No - no words. No words to describe it. Poetry! They should've sent a poet. So beautiful. So beautiful..."


----------



## John_Strychnine (Oct 26, 2009)

That was awesome.


----------



## bulb (Oct 26, 2009)

SoundClick artist: Bulb - Hello! I am Bulb! Enjoy the tunes! if you want to download/listen to in better quality!


----------



## cyril v (Oct 26, 2009)

if you guys get some free time, you should totally make a live vid for this.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Oct 26, 2009)

FF7! YES! 

That was a truly epic cover tune!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Oct 26, 2009)

cyril v said:


> if you guys get some free time, you should totally make a live vid for this.



Hey I was thinkin the same thing. Big +1.

And thanks for the higher quality link. Much appreciated.


----------



## lobee (Oct 27, 2009)

ultranoob said:


> awesome! - i must admit though.. I had my fingers crossed for one winged angel when I first saw you were doing another FF7



Since Bulb already did the Jenova theme, One Winged Angel should _definitely_ be next!


----------



## Colbear (Oct 27, 2009)

One of my favorite vg soundtracks ever mixed with one of my favorite genres, can't get much more win than that. +1 on the nuances, you guys seriously went all out on this and it shows.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Oct 27, 2009)

oh mah gawd, totally jizzed myself. amazing stuff, man!!!

i'm with the others, if you did an album of FF7 stuff i would pay you 8 trillion dollars. consider this a commissioned work.


----------



## missingastring (Oct 27, 2009)

I love this. I fucking love it.


----------



## Meshugger (Oct 27, 2009)

lobee said:


> Since Bulb already did the Jenova theme, One Winged Angel should _definitely_ be next!



Nothing further isn't really needed to be said. Looking forward to it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 27, 2009)

sometimes i wish i had liked final fantasy more, just so i could catch the music. i always loved the music 

people always say that my cleans and harmonies sound like final fantasy 7, so i must be missing out on something i actually would like...

i shall get a hold of this stuff.

it sounds great, even if i haven't heard the original at all! i'm a sucker for arpeggios like that too, though


----------



## Varcolac (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh man, I simultaneously laughed and punched the air in victory @5:23. Best fanfare ever.

I love the Final Fantasy never-ending arpeggio&#8482; menu theme. Awesomesauce version of it, and nice medley of VII's tunes.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 27, 2009)

Absolutely killer, the bass tone is monsterous!


----------



## CentaurPorn (Oct 27, 2009)

Fn hell dude. Very well done! You are getting me all nostalgic. I am currently in the middle of both FFIV and VI here at work. A little bit of Castlevania IV on the side as well.

Love it.


----------



## odessa (Oct 27, 2009)

cracking tune!!

now that bulb uses his axe-fx for his gain sounds, would be nice of him to post up his final pod-xt gain tones for us all to use (e.g totla mad, zyglrox etc)

please!!!!!!!!


----------



## dexmix (Oct 27, 2009)

cyril v said:


> that was pretty sweet... that battle theme was awesome, i wish thats how it actually sounded.
> 
> you know you're eventually going to have to do an entire final fantasy album now, right? you pretty much set yourself up for that. lol


----------



## -mouse- (Oct 27, 2009)

the only final fantasy I've played is 10, but I watched Advent Children and loved it... I love Final Fantasy music.


----------



## windu (Oct 27, 2009)

bulb and mark! 2 of my favorite bands collabing! and not to mention one of the BEST FF covers ever! as i posted on haunted shores comments. its so fluid everything sounds so perfect. the composition you guys arrange couldnt have been better. 

only other favorite FF cover is red wings over baron by powerglove! that song and this one are my favorite FF renditions

is it wierd FF 7 is the only FF i dont like? (other than anything after 10)

you can stone me now!


----------



## RobotBodiesBFF (Oct 27, 2009)

Wow guys, that's really damn good.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sometimes i wish i had liked final fantasy more, just so i could catch the music. i always loved the music
> 
> people always say that my cleans and harmonies sound like final fantasy 7, so i must be missing out on something i actually would like...
> 
> ...


I've attached a zip file with a bunch of FF7 midis, there's a lot of duplicates and different versions of the same tunes. I didn't do this myself so it's not exactly organized or named properly either.


----------



## TomAwesome (Oct 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sometimes i wish i had liked final fantasy more, just so i could catch the music. i always loved the music
> 
> people always say that my cleans and harmonies sound like final fantasy 7, so i must be missing out on something i actually would like...
> 
> ...



Here's the original version (all right, not quite original since it's not PS1 synths) sans the prelude. Fantastic stuff. I'll resist posting more, but search Youtube for "Tour de Japon" for more live orchestral goodness.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> sometimes i wish i had liked final fantasy more, just so i could catch the music. i always loved the music
> 
> people always say that my cleans and harmonies sound like final fantasy 7, so i must be missing out on something i actually would like...
> 
> ...


Here's a zip file with a bunch of FF7 midis, there's a lot of duplicates and different versions of the same tunes. I didn't do this myself so it's not exactly organized or named properly either.


----------



## klami (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome. Pure awesomeness.


----------



## willyman101 (Oct 28, 2009)

I love how many FFVII fans are on here.
This is fucking amazing, I just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Oct 28, 2009)

*HahahaH, man I played this game only a year ago. Never played it when it originally came out.
Great medley.
Take care and take it easy.*


----------



## RenegadeDave (Oct 28, 2009)

Holy shit! I listened again in hi-fi and picked upt he freaking experience points/gil ticking up when the fanfare starts. Listen close, you can hear that ringing sound of the number scrolling. 

Nice touch guys!


----------



## bulb (Oct 29, 2009)

really, thanks so much guys! we worked so hard on this so its good to see it being appreciated!
i have already been listening to a lot of one winged angel and i think i will either do that or liberi fatali, both hard songs to transcribe by ear (at least for me haha, but thats half the fun!) but i will do my best once i pick one!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 29, 2009)

bulb said:


> really, thanks so much guys! we worked so hard on this so its good to see it being appreciated!
> i have already been listening to a lot of one winged angel and i think i will either do that or liberi fatali, both hard songs to transcribe by ear (at least for me haha, but thats half the fun!) but i will do my best once i pick one!


 
I was actually gonna suggest Liberi Fatali to you. 

One Winged Angel, while extremely cool to do... I'd love more for the more obscure tracks, like say Birth of a God, Motorcycle Chase...

Or better, try a medley of Legendary Beast/Maybe I'm a Lion/The Extreme!  

Actually... Seymour Battle/Summoned Beast Battle/Decisive Battle (FFX) would may just be right up your alley bulb!


----------



## TravisMontgomery (Oct 29, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Or better, try a medley of Legendary Beast/Maybe I'm a Lion/The Extreme!


If Misha doesn't pick up that idea then I'll definitely do it! I'd add one more song though. I would do Starting Up/Legendary Beast/Maybe I'm A Lion/The Extreme. There's actually a couple of more songs I would like to add....but it would be way too long haha. There are too many good songs from FFVIII!


----------



## Fzau (Oct 29, 2009)

kirkpetrucci said:


> If Misha doesn't pick up that idea then I'll definitely do it! I'd add one more song though. I would do Starting Up/Legendary Beast/Maybe I'm A Lion/The Extreme. There's actually a couple of more songs I would like to add....but it would be way too long haha. There are too many good songs from FFVIII!


 
I would LOVE to hear you play that


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 29, 2009)

Wow!! This is really something.  



You got any kind of transcription of this whole thing?
I would love to learn some of it.


----------



## bulb (Oct 29, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1717469 said:


> Wow!! This is really something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha unfortunately not, when i say i transcribed, that literally means from nobuos midi to my recording, i dont know theory or how to write music and im retarded when it comes to tabbing, apologies!!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 29, 2009)

I've only seen Advent Children and it was kind of over the top but I liked how it was made and the music really went with it, you really executed this with the utmost class, really epic.

Misha you're a really talented guy 

By the way - 'Jetpacks was yes' reminds me of Rubber Johnny at the start 



bulb said:


> haha unfortunately not, when i say i transcribed, that literally means from nobuos midi to my recording, i dont know theory or how to write music and im retarded when it comes to tabbing, apologies!!



Not everyone needs music theory to be talented at playing music itself 

Wow, normally not a bulb fanboy but here I am


----------



## TreWatson (Oct 29, 2009)

I love the way it sounds, absolutely fucking AMAZING.

I can't wait to hear the battle themes and victory themes.

i just can't wait to hear those (and hope you do them)

by the way, still looking for a vocalist?

i meant to ask a while ago and just sort of forgot.


----------



## Prydogga (Oct 30, 2009)

All_¥our_Bass;1717469 said:


> Wow!! This is really something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm gunna pick up this song, there's some *funky* tabs of this on UT that require some transposing, and of course low A.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 31, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> I'm gunna pick up this song, there's some *funky* tabs of this on UT that require some transposing, and of course low F.


Fixed 



I'm thinking of doing a Vincent theme cover and a jazzy wall market cover.


----------



## TreWatson (Oct 31, 2009)

had to come back and listen AGAIN. 

it's just far too awesome


----------



## Fzau (Oct 31, 2009)

HAUCH said:


> I dont know anything about FF, but that was awesome dude.


 



Get all FF's NAO!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Nov 2, 2009)

^ +1


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2010)

Haunted Shores updated their myspace today. (It's good to be on their friends list!)

The rumors some of us have heard appear to be true. Chris Baretto seems to be the new singer for Haunted Shores. There's even a sample up.

HAUNTED SHORES (NEW SINGER/SONG/EVERYTHING!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Go forth and squee, minions!!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow, I couldn't be happier. Time to listen, brb. lol

*Edit:* Back. I feel a bit disappointed in this "singing" portions. The growls are fucking intense, but the singing, both its production and performance, aren't as good as I may have hoped.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 2, 2010)

YES! Thank god! The song with Chris sounds awesome. I am glad he is sticking around to be with them


----------



## FMG (Feb 2, 2010)

Unbelievably stoked to hear this!!!  Another brilliant release for 2010


----------



## synrgy (Feb 2, 2010)

All I can say for certain right now is that the new riffs melt my fucking face off.


----------



## Randy (Feb 2, 2010)

I like everything about this.

EDIT:  at the ending.


----------



## Triple7 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is great news! Chris sounds fuckin sick, and the riffs are fantastic!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2010)

I cannot get the space to load in multiple browsers.


----------



## cfrank (Feb 2, 2010)

Randy said:


> EDIT:  at the ending.



Nice grooves going on..


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 2, 2010)

"sucking on his dick like it's oxygen!"  HAHAHA! Fantastic news too!


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 2, 2010)

Feels good man.


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Feb 2, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## Gameboypdc (Feb 2, 2010)

Good stuff ,but I detect that either singers are hard to keep in a band these days or Bulb's musical endeavors are unlucky when it comes to maintaining a reliable vocalist.

Cheer's to the good tunes!
Paul


----------



## ubarhax (Feb 2, 2010)

lol @ the blog 



> Additionally, having Chris onboard will further perpetuate my dream of being in a band whose collective racial background resembles that of a Benetton ad. We hope you enjoy the new material as we&#8217;ll be posting a ton more in the very near future, and they will most definitely be final mixes. Promise! Per usual, PM me if you&#8217;d like Chris&#8217; home address, pager number and/or SSN.


----------



## zindrome (Feb 2, 2010)

The track definitely melted my face off
then I laughed my ass off at the end
but wow 
that artwork on the page!!!!
STUNNING!!!


----------



## right_to_rage (Feb 2, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweeeeeeeeet!!!!!  Chris sounds fucking brutal! 

EDIT:  The ending is fucking hilarious!!!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 2, 2010)

"Gobble gobble"


----------



## Cynic (Feb 2, 2010)

Pioneers of FiliRicancore.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 3, 2010)

I was freaking out when I heard just minutes ago! I still am, I can't wait for more!!!!!


----------



## Slayer89 (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome! I love Chris' vocals so I'm pretty excited to hear this.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 3, 2010)

Confused about they why, but it's still awesome


----------



## Fred (Feb 3, 2010)

The more I hear them, the less convinced I am by Chris' cleans, but Haunted Shores produced one of my favourite fucking albums of recent years in Maelstrom, so I'll keep my fingers crossed for this. I just really wish he wouldn't push his range so hard - it sounds like he's properly straining for some of those notes.


----------



## drmosh (Feb 3, 2010)

sounds fucking great. loving the vocals, as well as the music (but that's all been said before)


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 3, 2010)

that was pretty wicked.

I have a quick question about this band, is Misha an active member in it? I'm just kinda confused about that, especially cause the FF7 cover is on his myspace and haunted shores.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Feb 3, 2010)

eventhetrees said:


> that was pretty wicked.
> 
> I have a quick question about this band, is Misha an active member in it? I'm just kinda confused about that, especially cause the FF7 cover is on his myspace and haunted shores.



He is an active member in the songwriting process and production: however, he does not actively play live with the band.


----------



## eventhetrees (Feb 3, 2010)

Ah okay thanks.

Fuck it seems like he's in a handful of bands, how does he keep up especially creatively haha, impressive.


----------



## budda (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm just hearing the vox-added version of when in oslo right now... chris's growls sound just like randy blythe to me - which is a good thing in my books.


----------



## Colton165 (Feb 8, 2010)

^^ yeah he got to sing/scream on stage with randy a few tours back he said it was an honor cause hes one of his biggest insiprations


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 7, 2010)

I did a search and didn't see anything so sorry if this is a re-post.

Here is Haunted Shores in the studio working on a song called Sentient Glow


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 7, 2010)

bitchin!


----------



## thefool (Apr 7, 2010)

man i was excited i've seen this like a million times i hope they come out with a full length in the near future.


----------



## Triple7 (Apr 7, 2010)

Well they have the split ep coming out soon, that is definitely exciting.

IMO, Chris really fits in this band, even better than he did in Periphery. He does have an amazing voice, both singing and screaming.


----------



## liamh (Apr 7, 2010)

Mark=


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2010)

Joint EP with Cyclaman? Does that mean Orbo's going to be involved?


----------



## synrgy (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everybody, new version of 'Sentient Glow' with Chris on vocals is now up on HS's myspace:

HAUNTED SHORES (NEW SONG! PRE-ORDERS ARE UP!) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Vocal note around 3:56 mark is absurd, in a good way. 

*note* I am not directly affiliated with HS; just a fan boy.


----------



## splinter8451 (Apr 8, 2010)

Holy shit this song is awesome. 

Im prob gonna have to preorder this thing.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 8, 2010)

That sounds so good, I definitely think Chris is a better fit for this band


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2010)

I really love the style of Haunted Shores, and I'm glad to finally hear Sentient glow after seeing the snippets in their youtube video, I'll get this EP if it's for sale on Aus iTunes.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 8, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> That sounds so good, I definitely think Chris is a better fit for this band



That makes two of us, which is pretty hard for me to say cause I've known the old singer for a number of years now and he's definitely a cool dude.

It's all about the music, though. I'm just so stoked for Mark that he found somebody he can vibe with that does more with their voice to support what he's doing musically than scream one tone for the whole record.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2010)

synrgy said:


> That makes two of us, which is pretty hard for me to say cause I've known the old singer for a number of years now and he's definitely a cool dude.
> 
> It's all about the music, though. I'm just so stoked for Mark that he found somebody he can vibe with that does more with their voice to support what he's doing musically than scream one tone for the whole record.



You know the old singer? So I take it you know more about the old Haunted Shores, who was the old singer, and how long has Misha been involved? I've only been introduced to Haunted last year so I only know about the current state.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Apr 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> You know the old singer? So I take it you know more about the old Haunted Shores, who was the old singer, and how long has Misha been involved? I've only been introduced to Haunted last year so I only know about the current state.



AFAIK Misha was not involved with any of the older material (2 albums), but got involved after the band "split up." I could be wrong though

And the old material is definitely worth checking out if haven't done so already


----------



## synrgy (Apr 8, 2010)

wannabguitarist said:


> AFAIK Misha was not involved with any of the older material (2 albums), but got involved after the band "split up." I could be wrong though
> 
> And the old material is definitely worth checking out if haven't done so already



Pretty much spot on. To explain my connection a little further -- the original drummer/singer for HS I met many many years ago when we were all playing in different bands and doing shows together. Through a multitude of mutual friends our paths continue to cross pretty regularly. Not to mention, the drummer has played in about a bajillion local bands, so if you know him, you know everybody. Also of note, HS used to practice at my best friend's house when they were writing the first EP. 

Original HS lineup was:
Mark Holcomb - guitar
Jeff Holcomb - bass
Nicholas Dodd - vocals, guitar
Chris Heibert - drums

They recorded the first 2 HS ep's together, which are AWESOME if you haven't heard them yet. There's a track called 'Blood in the Sand' on their second EP 'Following Ivy' that has a guest solo/guest vocal in it, both of which are serious highlights not to be missed.

Basically, right as they were about to release the 2nd EP, Jeff had moved to Alaska, Chris had "quit playing drums" for more than a year (though I'm thrilled to say he's come back to my completely unrelated band recently), and I'm not sure exactly what happened with Nick. Point being, Mark was kind of left there holding his hat (and all these amazing song ideas), and that's where I think Misha came in.

Current HS lineup (so far as I know) is:
Mark Holcomb - guitar
Chris Baretto (whose last name I may be misspelling) - vocals
TBD - drums
TBD - bass
TBD - other guitar (or guitars)

My understanding is that Misha is/was helping Mark write and track all the new material after the old lineup kind of disintegrated, but he will not be part of the live lineup.

I've been chatting with Mark a bit about his plans for the live lineup, but he doesn't seem to have made any final calls on it yet, apart from Chris on vocals.


----------



## Cynic (Apr 8, 2010)

I didn't know that Chris can hit an Eb5. Holy balls!


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Apr 8, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I didn't know that Chris can hit an Eb5. Holy balls!



Chriiiiisssssss <3


----------



## fallenz3ro (Apr 8, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Pretty much spot on. To explain my connection a little further -- the original drummer/singer for HS I met many many years ago when we were all playing in different bands and doing shows together. Through a multitude of mutual friends our paths continue to cross pretty regularly. Not to mention, the drummer has played in about a bajillion local bands, so if you know him, you know everybody. Also of note, HS used to practice at my best friend's house when they were writing the first EP.
> 
> Original HS lineup was:
> Mark Holcomb - guitar
> ...



what band are you playing with chris hiebert in?


----------



## PatTheGreat (Apr 9, 2010)

3:56 = Thank you Chris. Thank you. <3


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 9, 2010)

"Blood in the Sand" is such a amazing song, plus it has guest vocals in the middle by Casey Sabol  I listen to that tune all the time. 

I'm Looking forward to the new cd


----------



## synrgy (Apr 9, 2010)

fallenz3ro said:


> what band are you playing with chris hiebert in?



Answered via PM so as not to steal any HS thunder.

HS RULES!!!


----------



## technomancer (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got the old material and it's pretty good... but the new material puts it to shame IMHO. I preordered the EP that's coming out and hope they get the full-length album done this year


----------



## synrgy (Apr 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I've got the old material and it's pretty good... but the new material puts it to shame IMHO. I preordered the EP that's coming out and hope they get the full-length album done this year



I don't disagree that the new stuff is definitely improved on many levels, but I still have a LOT of love for the old stuff, regardless. When they first put out Maelstrom, it was on endless repeat in my car for about 4 months.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 9, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I've got the old material and it's pretty good... but the new material puts it to shame IMHO. I preordered the EP that's coming out and hope they get the full-length album done this year



I've got some old stuff and have heard other, but yeah, there's something about the new formation that I love more, it seems brighter, while still being heavy, and the old vocals weren't quite my thing, still was very well done though.


----------



## bulb (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey guys, it has been a while since we posted up a Haunted Shores song so we figured we would put something up and show you that we still have been hard at work!
It's called Passenger and you can hear it on our myspace:
HAUNTED SHORES - NEW SONG POSTED! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Mark and I have been reworking and rethinking this project and are taking it in a direction which we think would be really cool!!
Details about that are in this blog:
New song posted! Also, details regarding our new direction! - HAUNTED SHORES - NEW SONG POSTED!'s MySpace Blog |

Enjoy!!


----------



## splinter8451 (Jul 1, 2010)

So no more Chris Barretto? Lame. 

But this multi-vocalist album thing should still end up awesome. 

The new song sounds awesome regardless.


----------



## liamh (Jul 1, 2010)

Although I'm pretty gutted that 'When In Oslo' was taken down, the new song sounds great.
I'm really looking forward to this multiple singer idea aswell


----------



## Cynic (Jul 1, 2010)

Chris better be picked up by an amazing band. He has talent by the loads.

Or maybe...he can now concentrate on being the second vocalist of FFaF? ;o


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 1, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Chris better be picked up by an amazing band. He has talent by the loads.
> 
> Or maybe...he can now concentrate on being the second vocalist of FFaF? ;o



I hope you're right dude.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 1, 2010)

This should be very interesting.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 1, 2010)

where did "when in oslo" and chris go? for fuck sakes... tell chris to stay still so i can listen him. where is he going now?

ill just go ahead and assume Casey will be on the new HS.. And be disappointed if he isn't


----------



## technomancer (Jul 1, 2010)

Sort of saw this coming... anybody that wants the two old tracks just buy the EP 

Gotta admit the new track is pretty sweet


----------



## ScottyB724 (Jul 1, 2010)

New track sounds sick! Really looking forward to this next release


----------



## Greg Pope (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey man, sounds pretty good I also like the idea of what your doing with the album. I would be up for doing some vocals on something like this?!


----------



## Greg Pope (Jul 1, 2010)

Immaterial is awesome!


----------



## bulb (Jul 1, 2010)

Greg Pope said:


> Hey man, sounds pretty good I also like the idea of what your doing with the album. I would be up for doing some vocals on something like this?!



Hey dude, you were totally someone we had in mind too! Awesome!


----------



## brandon5pennies (Jul 2, 2010)

It sounds great Misha thanks by the way for linking me on Facebook. I know you already tried to answer my question about how the Vigier's neck feels. Are there any other companies aside from Blackmachine that the Vigier's neck feels similar to? I know Vigier and Blackmachine are way higher quality than even companies like PRS but I thought it wouldn't hurt to ask so I could get an idea of how good it is until I finally get one.


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 2, 2010)

Aw man, I was just missing Chris being in Periphery and thanking my lucky stars he was connected with HS, I thought HS was mainly his and Mark's now. Dang. Really hope he gets somewhere new, he's a smart one, he should. 

*Cough* replace Bryan Zimmerman *Cough*


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jul 2, 2010)

brandon5pennies said:


> I know Vigier and Blackmachine are way higher quality than even companies like PRS



This is just a silly comment. Sorry to go off topic, but have you played any of these guitars?


----------



## _detox (Jul 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> *Cough* replace Bryan Zimmerman *Cough*



Completely agree. Although his screams might be too "metal" for what SEA is doing.


Bulber, if Elliot doesn't do a track on the HS album, you will be doing the world a great injustice!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 2, 2010)

I dunno, he sang live for them a while ago, sounded pretty damn sick, and yes. Elliot on this album, hell, let him do 2 tracks, or even 7! Make an OMNOM album while you're at it pretty please.


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 2, 2010)

damn i seriously want in on this project!


----------



## Tyrant (Jul 2, 2010)

I like the new song, looking forward to hearing some vocals on this stuff =)


----------



## josh pelican (Jul 2, 2010)

Bulb, "Passengers" is such an awesome song. Let me come play bass for you sometime or at least give you a li'l kiss on the cheek. 

You won't be disappointed either way.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 2, 2010)

A little disappointing as I thought the tunes and vocals were exciting and looked forward to a release and seeing you guys live. I'm sure the release will be interesting with the diversity of vocalists however. I hope to hear some original/different sounding vocalists with varying composition styles within this genre - and not just several talented vocalists with similar stylings. Whose gunna be writing the vocals then?


----------



## FMG (Jul 2, 2010)

I bought the split Haunted Shores / Cyclamen EP, which is fantastic. I was really looking forward to hearing more of Chris, seems like he's being thrown around at the moment. But dang.... I got to get me a decent mic so I can audition!!!


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chris should sing for Red Seas Fire...just sayin


----------



## brandon5pennies (Jul 3, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> This is just a silly comment. Sorry to go off topic, but have you played any of these guitars?



Vigier or Blackmachine? No but I've played plenty of PRS and I'm not talking about SE models I'm talking about $15,000 Private Stock. I asked Bulb if there are any companies with a similar neck feel to his Vigier and he said his Blackmachine felt very similar but the problem is Blackmachine is even more rare in the US than Vigier is. My post was asking if there IS a company that might have a similar neck feel to Bulb's Vigier that isn't impossible for me to find. I live in Tennessee and I went to Summer NAMM but unfortunately Vigier didn't show up otherwise I'd probably have my answer. I've heard nothing but good things about Vigier and Blackmachine but I still want to learn as much as I can about them so I feel a little better about dropping $2000+ into one.  I wasn't saying Vigier or Blackmachine was like PRS I know they're not even on the same planet in quality.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 3, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Make an OMNOM album while you're at it pretty please.



I'll second REALLY wanting to see an OMNOM album 



brandon5pennies said:


> I wasn't saying Vigier or Blackmachine was like PRS I know they're not even on the same planet in quality.



I think he was saying that if you think Vigier or Blackmachine are going to be massively better quality than a private stock PRS you're going to be highly disappointed. Once you get past a certain level it becomes more a matter of feel between guitars and personal preferences. You seem to be completely missing this fact.

Anyways, this thread isn't supposed to be about Bulb's guitar for sale so I won't derail it any further after this post. Perhaps you should PM him or post to the for sale thread


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 3, 2010)

Am I the only one who was reminded of The Jester Race-era In Flames by that lead section at 2:05? Sounded like it would've been right at home on that album.

Awesome.


EDIT: Bulb, do you know when the EP will be back in stock?


----------



## brandon5pennies (Jul 3, 2010)

technomancer said:


> I'll second REALLY wanting to see an OMNOM album
> 
> 
> 
> I think he was saying that if you think Vigier or Blackmachine are going to be massively better quality than a private stock PRS you're going to be highly disappointed. Once you get past a certain level it becomes more a matter of feel between guitars and personal preferences. You seem to be completely missing this fact.



I know that after a certain point it comes down to personal preference. I was asking if anyone knew of a company or a luthier that makes a guitar that may have some similarities to a Vigier because Bulb told me that his Blackmachine felt pretty damn similar to his Vigier as far as action and neck feel go except the Blackmachines neck was thinner. I don't expect the quality to be massively better than a Private Stock I do however know it's going to be exceptionally higher quality than a production model. I was asking questions because I've had interest in Vigier ever since I first found out about them through Shawn Lane's (RIP) music and I've been researching them ever since and I've heard everything from his music to how Bulb used it in the new Haunted Shores song and was very pleased with how it sounded in everything I've heard.  That's all I was saying. Sorry to get off topic.


----------



## satchfrk (Jul 4, 2010)

Misha, vocalist or no vocalist, an instrumental version of the album would be soooper fackin awesome \m/


----------



## Mexi (Jul 4, 2010)

Nights_Blood said:


> Am I the only one who was reminded of The Jester Race-era In Flames by that lead section at 2:05? Sounded like it would've been right at home on that album.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> ...



the tone reminds me of the solo on "December Flower"


----------



## lava (Jul 4, 2010)

satchfrk said:


> Misha, vocalist or no vocalist, an instrumental version of the album would be soooper fackin awesome \m/



+1000


----------



## jayarpeggios (Jul 5, 2010)

great job again misha!


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey guys, here is another song that Mark and I did for Haunted Shores!
This is one of my personal faves, and its called "Harrison Fjord"
You can hear it on the Haunted Shores myspace at:
HAUNTED SHORES - NEW SONG: HARRISON FJORD on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Enjoy!!


----------



## poopyalligator (Jul 14, 2010)

Hahaha awesome title


----------



## Tyrant (Jul 14, 2010)

Awsome!

But...vocals please ?


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 14, 2010)

The new track sounds awesome dude. So you and Mark write the new songs together, or do you have a similar role to the one you played in Animals As Leaders?


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2010)

We are auditioning a lot of people at the moment and have a lot of very cool people on board!!


----------



## Razzy (Jul 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are auditioning a lot of people at the moment and have a lot of very cool people on board!!



What? Auditioning people for what?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Jul 14, 2010)

Dude, that little lick you guys did at 1:43 - 1:45 (As well as other places.) is so hot.


----------



## bulb (Jul 14, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> The new track sounds awesome dude. So you and Mark write the new songs together, or do you have a similar role to the one you played in Animals As Leaders?



We are writing the songs together, much like tosin and i did for animals as leaders.


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 14, 2010)

Good stuff as usual. I seriously cant wait to see what singers you get to compliment the song


----------



## technomancer (Jul 14, 2010)

Good stuff as usual


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 14, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Good stuff as usual



everytime i see your user name i smile.


----------



## Nights_Blood (Jul 14, 2010)

Razzy said:


> What? Auditioning people for what?



Guest vocal spot on the album.

 at the song title.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> We are writing the songs together, much like tosin and i did for animals as leaders.



That's awesome. Really looking forward to this cd

I actually didn't know you helped write the songs with Tosin, I thought you just did the drum programming and synths, sweet!


----------



## SerratedSkies (Jul 14, 2010)

Good shit. I liked this track a little more than the others. And Harrison Fjord is a great name.


----------



## Antenna (Jul 14, 2010)

Pretty much if its Haunted Shores, its gonna be fucking fantassteecoolz does it get a sequel called "Indiana Jjones"? was the B2 used on this grand masterpiece?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 14, 2010)

Tis win 

Though if you don't mind me saying so, I found the leads to be a bit lacklustre.


----------



## cypher858 (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds incredible


----------



## zindrome (Jul 14, 2010)

sicckkkk!!
haha i second the sequel name!


----------



## pineappleman (Jul 14, 2010)

When I read the name I was like  but then I was like 

Aaand the song is awesome BUT I THINK YOU AND MRAK SHOULD BE WORKING ON MOAR OMNOM HMMMM????


----------



## Cynic (Jul 14, 2010)

Definitely had a The Faceless vibe at some parts.


----------



## graciouspatty (Jul 14, 2010)

amazing as usual. like most haunted shores stuff, it has that one riff that always keeps you coming back for a replay


----------



## JoeMalov (Jul 14, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> When I read the name I was like  but then I was like
> 
> Aaand the song is awesome BUT I THINK YOU AND MRAK SHOULD BE WORKING ON MOAR OMNOM HMMMM????



+1 for new OMNOM material!


----------



## handmetheaxe (Jul 14, 2010)

sounds sweet as usual! really looking forward to see/hear who you've got lined up to do vocals. Saw in a previous thread Greg Pope was interested, would love to hear how that would sound.

and yes to moar omnom!


----------



## prh (Jul 14, 2010)

more  for OMNOM. i was spinning that shit all yesterday, elliot's voice rules.

solo/melody thing sounds great, and a bit of a departure for you, using those sorts of straight-forward cadences?


----------



## Bobo (Jul 14, 2010)

guitars/bass/Filipinos


Lulz and kick ass music, it gets no better.


----------



## ToniS (Jul 15, 2010)

Sounds awesome!

Did you track it with your BM's?

Next time you guys record, I demand videos! or that you or Mark would do playthrough videos!


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 15, 2010)

Antenna said:


> Pretty much if its Haunted Shores, its gonna be fucking fantassteecoolz does it get a sequel called "Indiana Jjones"? was the B2 used on this grand masterpiece?


 
I'm shocked no one went for the obvious "Indiana Djones"


----------



## Mr Violence (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm convinced you will only stop making music when you run out of puns.

Every Haunted Shores song is exactly the direction I think most metal bands should be heading soon. I love it.

Cannot WAIT to hear vox.


----------



## LorenzoD (Jul 15, 2010)

The new tune just makes me feel even more stoked about whats to come! Always nice to hear a fellow flip shredding it up after all


----------



## mikernaut (Jul 15, 2010)

sounds great, can't wait for the finished disc.


----------



## Daggorath (Jul 16, 2010)

The dramatic lead breaks actually made this song. Best I've heard from you yet.


----------



## S7320 (Jul 16, 2010)

holy mother of..., this is epic!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 16, 2010)

very epic, dude! i´m liking it alot


----------



## grantcooper2 (Jul 16, 2010)

fuckkkkkkkk. that's all I have to say.


----------



## geofreesun (Jul 16, 2010)

does anyone think the opening reminds people of arsis' oath to madness?? anyone?


----------



## Antenna (Jul 16, 2010)

Djones! Ah why didn't I think of that?! Wtf!!! Tre you can be brilliant at certain moments of splender. Now Misha and Mark need to right a furious track called "Phone Calls From Mel Gjibson"! It could start off with "You BITCH!!! I don't have any fucking money!!!!!


----------



## Antenna (Jul 16, 2010)

Word


----------



## MidwestMetal (Aug 23, 2010)

Is everyone else aware of the band Haunted Shores? It's Bulb and a guy named Mark Holcomb and i think the shit sounds amazing. Sry if this has already been posted...i didn't wanna read through pages of threads.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 23, 2010)

you could try searching?


----------



## synrgy (Aug 23, 2010)

Yeah, I kinda beat you to this thread about a year ago. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/91710-haunted-shores-needs-a-thread.html

It's only 3 pages of results when you search for 'Haunted Shores'. Take away half of the results for related band threads, and wham, you've only got about a page to a page and a half to sift through. Hardly a severe undertaking.

There's a thread for them, there's a thread about their recent 'new singer' who's not the singer any more, there's a thread for tabs, etc. Search is your friend.


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 23, 2010)

You MUST get their split EP (theirs are the first 2 songs): When in Oslo & Sentient Glow. 

I also read that they're not going to be a touring band to my dismay


----------



## liamh (Aug 23, 2010)

They're awesomely feelgood, yet groovy and heavy.


----------



## Purist (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## GalacticDeath (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't believe Chris isn't gonna be in Haunted Shores full time. Man I really liked his vocals with HS, he was perfect!


----------



## liamh (Aug 23, 2010)

Purist said:


>


----------



## JakePeriphery (Aug 23, 2010)

They always say the midwest is 10 years behind...


----------



## budda (Aug 23, 2010)

It's funny, i checked the OP"s location and I know someone from there


----------



## djpharoah (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## bulb (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys!
Mark and I finished a song yesterday which is definitely the most "ear candy" song we have done of the bunch to change it up a little.
You can hear the song here:
HAUNTED SHORES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The song is called "Scarlet"

We will also be posting our song "Passenger" with vocals on the 24th of Sept so keep an ear out for that!!

Enjoy!


----------



## prh (Sep 2, 2010)

stop being so good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

care to tell us who will be singing on Passenger?


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn dude, sounds epic as hell. 

Is there still any songs that you don't have anyone doing vocals for? I'm really interested in giving it a shot if there are.


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 2, 2010)

Absolutely. Lovely. 

I don't think this well will every dry

man crush
|
|
V
View attachment 16575


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 2, 2010)

the riffing style reminds me of one of the latest songs on your soundclick. it´s got that sparkly happy fresh feel to it 

i like it very much!

how is the work coming along on this whole thing though? i imagine there are breaks and stuff all the time, since you tour with periphery and stuff?


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 2, 2010)

This song is great!

But i must say it is overshadowed by my excitement for PASSENGER 

Awesome job guys.


----------



## technomancer (Sep 2, 2010)

Nice track, I'm looking forward to this CD


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 2, 2010)

Awsome, I will be buying this


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I'm liking this one the most of the new Haunted Shores stuff so far!

Real good!


----------



## bulb (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey Guys!
So two cool bits of news about Haunted Shores!
First up we just posted up "Passenger" with vocals by Spencer Sotelo from Periphery, and second we just posted up a blog with details on the preliminary list of singers that have agreed to get involved with Haunted Shores!

The song can be heard here:
HAUNTED SHORES on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The blog with the details and lyrics to the song can be found here:
New song! Singers on the upcoming album! - HAUNTED SHORES's MySpace Blog |

And if you are too lazy to look and want to know who is slated to be working with us on the other songs, so far we have:
Casey Sabol 
Spencer Sotelo (Obviously, though he has already completed a second song for us!)
Jesse Leach (Times of Grace, ex-Killswitch Engage)
Daniel Tompkins (TesseracT)
Elliot Coleman (Sky Eats Airplane, OMNOM)
Greg Pope (Monuments)
Scott Quigley (This Time It's War)
Patrick Purves (Life on Repeat)
Ryan Devlin (Correlia)
Javi Perera

Been desperately trying to get Casey Crescenzo (The Dear Hunter, ex-Receiving End of Sirens) involved, as i think his voice would be PERFECT for Scarlet, but no luck so far!

Anyways, hope you guys enjoy!


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 24, 2010)

I was hoping this first track would have Elliot, as his vocals are probably my favourite of any of your music, but Spencer's new vocal range is very impressive!

Can't wait to hear some Greg Pope over HS, same goes for Dan. Hell it all looks good!


----------



## FMG (Sep 24, 2010)

Words cannot describe how awesome this is 

Casey from The Dear Hunter would really top it off too, another one of my fave vocalists


----------



## nojyeloot (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm being completely honest and realistic here: This is by far, my most anticipated album of the next 12months.


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> blah blah blah blha
> 
> 
> Casey Crescenzo



Fuck me this HAS to happen. 

Spence sound great on the track too. Great job Misha! 

Also, is it possible to have your broski on the record?


----------



## liamh (Sep 24, 2010)

Epic win
..Especially Elliot Coleman and Greg Pope


----------



## graciouspatty (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds amazing. It seems Spencer has gotten lower AND higher


----------



## synrgy (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds amazing, as I would expect.

Some constructive criticism: I told Mark this when he sent me a clip a while back, but the riffs are starting to sound a little 'samey' to me these days.. I feel like a lot of the progressions are the same as those used in the last 2 albums, just moved a few frets in either direction.. Almost all the primary riffs seem to be primarily 2 note progressions in the same intervals; like, 4th fret to open on one song, then 6th fret to 2nd fret on the next, but otherwise virtually the same riff..

I mean, maybe that's just what happens when an artist nails down 'their sound', but it's something I've noticed with the material you guys have been working on together.

Truly, I'm in no position to criticize because my own music sucks donkey balls, but I wanted to offer up my humble opinion. Hopefully it doesn't at all downplay the fact that I fucking WORSHIP the both of you and still love the material.


----------



## bulb (Sep 24, 2010)

for sure, i totally understand where you are coming from
so the newer stuff we have been working on has been rather different to sort of break up the "samey" pace that a few of the songs have
and the vocals will really bring these songs to life i think!
the one that elliot did vocals for especially is very very different and slow and sludgy (not posted up yet), and "scarlet" is a good example of how we have been branching out a bit as well


----------



## LacesOutTyler (Sep 24, 2010)

Spencer's vocals  on this track. 

Totally cool project man!


----------



## handmetheaxe (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really looking forward to this! The concept reminds me a little of what This Is Menace did. Can't wait to hear all of the tracks! 'Passenger' sounds great with Spencer. Keep up the good work Misha (and Mark)!


----------



## technomancer (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds great, I'm looking forward to this CD


----------



## Triple7 (Sep 24, 2010)

wow, that is an incredible list of singers. I can't wait for this album to come out!


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds fucking tight guys. I am so ready for this album.


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Sep 24, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> wow, that is an incredible list of singers. I can't wait for this album to come out!



this definitely makes my day!


----------



## Razzy (Sep 24, 2010)

Man, I wanna do vocals on one! lol


----------



## bulb (Sep 24, 2010)

feel free to audition, details are in the blog!


----------



## Cynic (Sep 24, 2010)

I'm really interested in what Javi will do.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> feel free to audition, details are in the blog!


 
Sweet, I'm working on a finishing a new track up this weekend actually. I'll email it to you guys as soon as I'm finished with it so you can hear what I sound like. 

This is too cool of a thing for me NOT to give it a shot. It'd be stupid for me not to try. Even if you think I suck, at least I can say I tried.

"You miss 100% of the shots you don't take. -Wayne Gretzky" -Michael Scott


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 24, 2010)

Elliot Coleman + Casey Sabol = Orgasm


----------



## KrewZ (Sep 24, 2010)

Like I said on the blog I would love to see someone like Schuylar Croom from He Is Legend on here.


----------



## thefool (Sep 24, 2010)

"Jesse Leach (Times of Grace, ex-Killswitch Engage)
Daniel Tompkins (TesseracT)
Elliot Coleman (Sky Eats Airplane, OMNOM)
Greg Pope (Monuments)"

looking forward to these tracks. especially elliots. and jesse is so cool i would never have expected that.


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 24, 2010)

Just had a chance to listen to the track and I am quite impressed! I'll be honest, Spencer's not my favorite vocalist, but I like him a lot better in this context., he's gotten WAY better! ALSO, 2:50 made me go  Love the silly Dream Theater-esque ending too lol.


----------



## toiletstand (Sep 24, 2010)

have you guys considered getting greg puciato on one of your songs?


----------



## bulb (Sep 24, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Just had a chance to listen to the track and I am quite impressed! I'll be honest, Spencer's not my favorite vocalist, but I like him a lot better in this context., he's gotten WAY better! ALSO, 2:50 made me go  Love the silly Dream Theater-esque ending too lol.



haha that ending is just a joke, jus bein silly, not really gonna be there


----------



## bulb (Sep 24, 2010)

tltstand said:


> have you guys considered getting greg puciato on one of your songs?



thats a great idea, but at this point we are starting to run out of songs to hand out
however he PROMISED that he would do guest vox on the next periph album so if he doesnt im going to kick his...wait no i wont, who am i kidding, i guess ill just hide in a corner somewhere and hope he knocks me out before i feel the worst part of the beating haha


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> thats a great idea, but at this point we are starting to run out of songs to hand out
> however he PROMISED that he would do guest vox on the next periph album so if he doesnt im going to kick his...wait no i wont, who am i kidding, i guess ill just hide in a corner somewhere and hope he knocks me out before i feel the worst part of the beating haha



Haha I know right! I don't know why venues even bother hiring security guards at DEP shows...   But that would kick ass!!


----------



## mikernaut (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds good to me. Some great talent you guys have gathered for this cd. I can't wait for it's release. I really enjoy the build ups during the singing parts. They give me chills.

Also the crushing heavy part around 3:00 , awesome.

Being a huge Casey Sabol fan I can't wait to hear his track/tracks.


You just need some Christian Alvestam vox now. Well I can dream can't I?


oh yeah and ICO!!!!!!!!  one of the best games evah!


----------



## nnmore (Sep 24, 2010)

This is going to be so great, Mark said this was inspired by Ayreon so I'm interested if there's gonna be an underlying concept or reoccuring musical themes throughout. The list looks fantastic, but how in the world did you get Jessie Leach on there?!


----------



## corellia_guitar (Sep 24, 2010)

band name spelling fail #3567


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 24, 2010)

corellia_guitar said:


> band name spelling fail #3567



I'm guessing your name refers to Han Solo's home planet?


----------



## eegor (Sep 24, 2010)

Holy goddamn hell Spencer's growls are phenomenal on Passenger. Like, holy shit.


----------



## zerohawk (Sep 24, 2010)

You should get Adam Warren from Oceano on there!


----------



## Guamskyy (Sep 24, 2010)

Bulb, you are even MORE awesome for getting Jesse Leach to do guest vocals on one of your songs! I would like my name mentioned in one of the songs instead of me singing on the song, if that's cool with you


----------



## Severance (Sep 24, 2010)

bulb said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> 
> Been desperately trying to get Casey Crescenzo (The Dear Hunter, ex-Receiving End of Sirens) involved, as i think his voice would be PERFECT for Scarlet, but no luck so far!
> ...


 

I think I might die and go to heaven if you did a colab with Casey Crescenzo. Dear hunter has been my favorite band for like since i heard then. I AM NOT WORTHY


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 24, 2010)

Any info as to whether Casey Sabol is gonna do a full song or just a portion? I'm very curious about that considering we haven't heard anything new from him in a while. He seems to have left the Earth or some shit, so I'm hoping he returns enlightened, new music in hand.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 24, 2010)

need my R&B vocals?

I'm totally kidding, by the way.

digging the track. the melodic choices are mucho interesting.


----------



## cyril v (Sep 24, 2010)

Cynic said:


> I'm really interested in what Javi will do.


----------



## HighGain510 (Sep 24, 2010)

LOVE it, looking forward to hearing everyone else on there as that list is pretty badass!


----------



## prh (Sep 24, 2010)

holy

holy

holy shiiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!

spencer pulling out the fucking aretha franklin vocal shred! amazing!!!!!

incredible lineup of vocalists too, very excited to hear casey and ryan's songs!

but man oh man oh man, spencer just fucking rules 

love the new snare btw.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 24, 2010)

While I loved the track (and the other new ones, and the last EP that came out) I always find myself digging the older Haunted Shores stuff more. There was a thrashy feel to them that these other tracks seem to be missing.

I will be buying this though. Every vocalist on there is fucking sick


----------



## Despised_0515 (Sep 25, 2010)

So pumped for this!!


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 27, 2010)

Man... I can't stop listening to this song... This has to be my favorite thing Spencer has ever sung on!! I think this might singlehandedly turn around my opinion of Spencer as a singer!


----------



## boni (Sep 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> thats a great idea, but at this point we are starting to run out of songs to hand out
> however he PROMISED that he would do guest vox on the next periph album so if he doesnt im going to kick his...wait no i wont, who am i kidding, i guess ill just hide in a corner somewhere and hope he knocks me out before i feel the worst part of the beating haha





greg puciato + periphery

the end of the world is near


----------



## DrewsifStalin (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't see Mike Semesky on that list


----------



## Anthony (Sep 27, 2010)

Bro, get Mike Portnoy on some tracks. He's from a band called Dream Theater, he just quit so hit him up. Check the song A Nightmare to remember, his vocals are amazing, he'd fit perfectly singing over a whole song of yours.


----------



## liamh (Sep 27, 2010)

^ Thats possibly the worst idea ever


----------



## etcetera (Sep 27, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Bro, get Mike Portnoy on some tracks. He's from a band called Dream Theater, he just quit so hit him up. Check the song A Nightmare to remember, his vocals are amazing, he'd fit perfectly singing over a whole song of yours.



This.


----------



## ChrisOfTheSky (Sep 27, 2010)

When those lows came in towards the end, I seriously could not believe it was Spencer!

Awesome work!


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't wait to track Scott's vocals next week! This album is going to be amazing.


----------



## right_to_rage (Sep 27, 2010)

WTF? Greg Pope is in Monuments now?! Badass. 

Anyways, Spencers Vox are great on this track and are far more operatic in proportion than normal which is very cool. He has a crazy awesome range and nice tone. I like how he took the first verse's lines and sped them up later, that was cool composing. Other than that, it was a dark mix, but a really good song that i already liked before the vocals.


----------



## bulb (Sep 27, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Man... I can't stop listening to this song... This has to be my favorite thing Spencer has ever sung on!! I think this might singlehandedly turn around my opinion of Spencer as a singer!



apart from working his ass off to get better at both singing and screaming, he also was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to this song himself, meaning that he is always in his comfort range.

the only song that he was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to on the periphery album was Jetpacks, and thats why that song has the strongest vocal performance on it.

album 2, spence will be writing everything of course since we can just send him songs and they come back a short time later with vocals that we love (and he has already started writing for the songs we plan on putting on there)
So i think everyone will be in for a pleseant surprise on that album!


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> apart from working his ass off to get better at both singing and screaming, he also was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to this song himself, meaning that he is always in his comfort range.
> 
> the only song that he was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to on the periphery album was Jetpacks, and thats why that song has the strongest vocal performance on it.
> 
> ...



So will Inertia's vocals be changed?


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Sep 27, 2010)

bulb said:


> apart from working his ass off to get better at both singing and screaming, he also was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to this song himself, meaning that he is always in his comfort range.
> 
> the only song that he was able to write all the vocals and lyrics to on the periphery album was Jetpacks, and thats why that song has the strongest vocal performance on it.
> 
> ...



Did he also write all the stuff for Captain On? I was just talking to my friends on Saturday about your album, and I mentioned that Captain On and Jetpacks were my favorite songs to listen to with Spencer's vocals (Instrumentally, it is a different story.). The rest of the songs are all solid, but those two feel the best to me, vocally.

In that same conversation, however, I had a friend mention that "Spencer ruined Periphery for me: I respect how good he is, but it felt like something was missing. I wish he'd been able to sing lyrics that he _wrote and felt._" (That is nearly exactly what he said, btw.) Maybe his perception of Spencer's vocals was fucked because he explicitly knew that Spencer hadn't written most of em, or perhaps nostalgia goggles from listening to previous versions of the songs affected his judgment; I don't know for sure. I do, however, think that Periphery is going to benefit greatly in general from Spencer having the time to write his own stuff (Whether it's easily heard or more subtle, I do think that it is often noticeable when people don't write their own stuff instrumentally or vocally.) and perhaps get away from old vocal expectations from some of your songs.

*Edit:*



Kurkkuviipale said:


> So will Inertia's vocals be changed?



The whole time I was typing my post I was thinking, "I still really wanna hear an up to date Inertia." After hearing Casey's version for so long, though, I'm not sure I'd properly appreciate a remake with Spencer singing the old lyrics. You guys should totally do a one-off with Casey on Inertia (I guess that could cause so problems for live performances and "band identity" however.).


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 27, 2010)

Not to be a  but I hope that doesn't mean every song is gonna be about love bursting infinitely  

The lyrics to Jetpacks were awesome though so I have faith  we need more "DREAM" and "FALL" lyrics though.


----------



## Cynic (Sep 27, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not to be a  but I hope that doesn't mean every song is gonna be about love bursting infinitely
> 
> The lyrics to Jetpacks were awesome though so I have faith  we need more "DREAM" and "FALL" lyrics though.



Also "REE-AL-UH-TEEEEEEH."


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 27, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Not to be a  but I hope that doesn't mean every song is gonna be about love bursting infinitely



This haha. Also, am I the only one who is completely content and satisfied with the old version of Inertia!?


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 27, 2010)

Am I the only one reminded of Casey at 3:00?


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 27, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> This haha. Also, am I the only one who is completely content and satisfied with the old version of Inertia!?



I love the old version of Inertia.


----------



## boni (Sep 27, 2010)

This is how Spencer vocals should have sounded in Periphery. Lots of screaming + singing.


His screaming improved.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 27, 2010)

Can't wait for this, wanna see how the Life On Repeat dude works out, haha.

Though you should somehow get Rody Walker... ;O


----------



## pineappleman (Sep 27, 2010)

You should get Hayley Williams and Mikael Akerfeldt on the same track.














I can dream.


----------



## bulb (Sep 28, 2010)

nah we wont mess with the inertia vocals, they are amazing
everything else though will be new

yeah spence wrote all the vocals and lyrics to captain on

album 2 will be called "love bursting infinitelaayayyyyy"


----------



## prh (Sep 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Am I the only one reminded of Casey at 3:00?



no you are not! i was like, 'hey its casey.........!' 

all the casey-loving spencer-haters should be somewhat tided over by spence's new scream now

seriously bulb, where do you find all these phenomenal singers, and why wont you give me one


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 28, 2010)

boni said:


> This is how Spencer vocals should have sounded in Periphery. *Lots of screaming + singing.*


 
 What Periphery album did you listen to?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 28, 2010)

bulb said:


> nah we wont mess with the inertia vocals, they are amazing
> everything else though will be new
> 
> yeah spence wrote all the vocals and lyrics to captain on
> ...



Phew, that was a relief. 

Can't wait for Spencer's vocal performance on Not Enough Mana!


----------



## splinter8451 (Sep 28, 2010)

bulb said:


> album 2 will be called "love bursting infinitelaayayyyyy"



It would be totally awesome if you named it this


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2010)

bring back nick dodd


----------



## Tyrant (Sep 29, 2010)

Fuck...!


----------



## Skanes (Oct 2, 2010)

This should go ahead and clear up any problems people have had with Spencer's vocals.

Could you by any chance post the lyrics for Passenger up on the Haunted Shores blog?

Edit: You just got me in to The Dear Hunter...


----------



## cursedd (Oct 2, 2010)

great tracks, looking forward to hearing more in the future. the intro riff to scarlet is a banger!


----------



## boni (Oct 2, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> What Periphery album did you listen to?




IMO theres too much clean vocals in it.


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 13, 2010)

I'd wait for Bulb to post this but I just jizzed so epic hard all over everything in my room that I can't contain myself. 

HAUNTED SHORES on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Cynic (Nov 13, 2010)

Elliot makes me spout semen vertically.


----------



## ROAR (Nov 13, 2010)

yea, I came as well.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 13, 2010)

SHITBALLS FUCK ELLIOT!!!!


Must. Listen. God I love his voice.

Edit: It's..... So...... Beautiful....


Now that the excitement's died down a little *Clears throat*

This is a really nice departure from the fast-paced tracks, good to see there's alot more to offer from the boys.

And has someone perhaps been practicing screaming since the old OMNOM tracks? Perhaps to be more apparent in the next SEA full length?


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 13, 2010)

Elliot Coleman.


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 13, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Perhaps to be more apparent in the next SEA full length?



Perhaps to be the LEAD SINGER on the next SEA full length???! Hmmm?!

I can dream... 

But personally I liked his screams on OMNOM better, these ones seem to somehow not have as much emotion. This is strange though, never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would be capable of criticizing anything about Elliot Coleman's voice. No matter, they will inevitably grow on me as I jizz more and more every time I listen to this.


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 13, 2010)

Beautiful track. I really dig the vibe.


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh man, please criticize away. I'm far from perfect. I'm not really "Screaming" on the Haunted Shores track, more like "Yelling" haha. The OMNOM "screams" are fry. 



pineappleman said:


> Perhaps to be the LEAD SINGER on the next SEA full length???! Hmmm?!
> 
> I can dream...
> 
> But personally I liked his screams on OMNOM better, these ones seem to somehow not have as much emotion. This is strange though, never in my wildest dreams did I ever think I would be capable of criticizing anything about Elliot Coleman's voice. No matter, they will inevitably grow on me as I jizz more and more every time I listen to this.


----------



## Polythoral (Nov 13, 2010)

The falsetto bits are truly indescribably awesome.


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 13, 2010)

No one's perfect man, but your clean singing is only second to Jeff Buckley's was in my opinion.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm eargasming so hard right now


----------



## Customisbetter (Nov 13, 2010)

Out of curiosity Elliot, how did you guys record the vocals?


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Nov 13, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Out of curiosity Elliot, how did you guys record the vocals?


 
I recorded them with Will Downey out of Bethesda studios, but I re-did my screams with Spencer because of timing issues on the old screams. We used a SM7B on the screams (of course hahah) but I can't remember which vocal mic we used for the clean singing.


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh man, I heard this track lastnight. Fucking great! It's got a really cool vibe. 
Ohh, Elliot. Lovee your voice dude. I personally love the screaming on this track. I love "yelling" screams, I guess you sort of pushed your voice to get those out? Greatt work.


----------



## Kavnar (Nov 13, 2010)

This is fucking incredible!


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 13, 2010)

Cool track. 

Side note, love the list of influences on the MySpace.

Rocco Siffredi


----------



## Antenna (Nov 13, 2010)

I have to say, I've disagreed with people who have downed spencer sotelo for being too high and just plain being crappy, but I actually am not a fan of Elliot. This song is great! The vocals are pin point on key, the placement of every naunce is well thought out and good, I'm just not feeling his voice. Not saying it's bad of course, I do love me some Haunted Shores tho.


----------



## sethh (Nov 13, 2010)

luv it. best haunted shores thingy so far!


----------



## Metalus (Nov 13, 2010)

Cynic said:


> Elliot makes me spout semen vertically.


----------



## prh (Nov 14, 2010)

BrainArt said:


> Elliot Coleman.



yep


----------



## Plankis (Nov 14, 2010)

This was awesome. Best of the songs i've heard yet.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm not usually one for this kind of stuff, but that was JUST what I was in the mood for. Great stuff


----------



## synrgy (Dec 8, 2010)

This may seem like a bump, but look: it comes with goodies! 

Haunted Shores is finally on Soundcloud. They've got a bunch of the new material posted, and have included a free download for the Final Fantasy medley.

Haunted Shores's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Can't speak for anyone else, but I find the new material to be ABSURDLY good.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Dec 8, 2010)

Fuck me, Elliot can sing. I can't wait for them to release the new album.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

YAY I don't have to go to stupid myspace to hear the new stuff anymore!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't like how they neglected to put up the Chris Barretto versions of Sentient and Oslo.  Bulb apparently hates those versions.


----------



## KrewZ (Dec 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I don't like how they neglected to put up the Chris Barretto versions of Sentient and Oslo.  Bulb apparently hates those versions.



He HATES them with a burning passion. If you find the original instrumental version of passenger on youtube you can read his thoughts on the tracks I wont quote him.

I cant wait for this new album!! It has me all sorts of excited.


----------



## lava (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome! Stoked to be able to listen to "When in Oslo" instrumentally again. I just got so used to it without vocals, so that's my preferred version these days.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 8, 2010)

Sentient Glow is probably one of my favorite songs ever, period, but especially with Barretto's vocals on it. Pretty lame they put up the instrumental tracks IMO, as those two songs are amazing with his vocals. 

I don't want people to miss out on the epicness of his parts on those songs  he definitely did the songs justice. Guess that means neither of the Barretto tracks will see the light of day on the album  

On a different note, Elliots vocals on My the Man are totally killer.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Dec 8, 2010)

splinter8451 said:


> Sentient Glow is probably one of my favorite songs ever, period, but especially with Barretto's vocals on it. Pretty lame they put up the instrumental tracks IMO, as those two songs are amazing with his vocals.
> 
> I don't want people to miss out on the epicness of his parts on those songs  he definitely did the songs justice. Guess that means neither of the Barretto tracks will see the light of day on the album
> 
> On a different note, Elliots vocals on My the Man are totally killer.



They were on the EP at least


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 8, 2010)

KrewZ said:


> He HATES them with a burning passion. If you find the original instrumental version of passenger on youtube you can read his thoughts on the tracks I wont quote him.
> 
> I cant wait for this new album!! It has me all sorts of excited.



Edit: I really can't see what's so bad about the phrasing on those two songs.


----------



## KrewZ (Dec 8, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Yeah that's where I saw it, I kinda died seeing that, everytime Bulb seems to speak about Chris is seems he dislikes him more, which I don't understand, I really can't see what's so bad aobut the phrasing on those two songs.




Im not sure, its probably some personal thing that none of us know about. It just sounds like some grudge that personaly I feel has gone on too long. They are both very talented guys...Im not sure what could cause so much hositility.

either way Ill keep buying both their music because I love what they make, whether its together or not.


----------



## bulb (Dec 8, 2010)

KrewZ said:


> Im not sure, its probably some personal thing that none of us know about. It just sounds like some grudge that personaly I feel has gone on too long. They are both very talented guys...Im not sure what could cause so much hositility.
> 
> either way Ill keep buying both their music because I love what they make, whether its together or not.



Wow, so much speculation based off of so little information. 
Its nothing personal, its the fact that music is SUBJECTIVE.
If you like those versions then good for you man, i have no qualms with that.
Mark and I however want to have vocals that SOUND GOOD TO US, plain and simple.

This is not about a grudge or anything, its just that we both found Chris's vocal ideas to be subpar on those songs, and no amount of arguing or debating will change our opinion on that, we are just as entitled to it as you are yours. We dont want to put out material that we feel is subpar, and with the list of singers we have involved and with the material we have completed so far, we are both MUCH happier this way.

I do wish Chris the best of luck in his future endeavors, it just seems that he and I have drastically different tastes in what sounds good among other things, and for that reason alone it is probably best that we both stick to our respective projects as everyone will be happier that way!


----------



## KrewZ (Dec 8, 2010)

bulb said:


> Wow, so much speculation based off of so little information.
> Its nothing personal, its the fact that music is SUBJECTIVE.
> If you like those versions then good for you man, i have no qualms with that.
> Mark and I however want to have vocals that SOUND GOOD TO US, plain and simple.
> ...



I can respect that, the only reason why there was speculation, at least for me, was because those comments seamed so much more negative at times then I felt was needed to put the point across. Either way I'm glad there is no bad blood though I would not say Chris' vocals were subpar as you stated but moreso not the "style" that you prefer. Like you said music is subjective and ALOT of people dig his vocals. I suppose its more of a miss-match in style and taist, but by no means would I say subpar.

Thank you for responding and clearing that up though =] Its good to see artists still get out to their fan base and I look forward to finaly getting my ass out of poverty long enough to make it to one of your shows!


----------



## bulb (Dec 9, 2010)

KrewZ said:


> I can respect that, the only reason why there was speculation, at least for me, was because those comments seamed so much more negative at times then I felt was needed to put the point across. Either way I'm glad there is no bad blood though I would not say Chris' vocals were subpar as you stated but moreso not the "style" that you prefer. Like you said music is subjective and ALOT of people dig his vocals. I suppose its more of a miss-match in style and taist, but by no means would I say subpar.
> 
> Thank you for responding and clearing that up though =] Its good to see artists still get out to their fan base and I look forward to finaly getting my ass out of poverty long enough to make it to one of your shows!



The reason I say subpar is because it really is. I believe he lacks the talent and ability to craft a good vocal line or screaming phrase. Remember this int my first time working with him, and the grand grand majority of the vocals, melodies, rhythms and phrases on the Periphery album were written by tom, myself and spencer for that very reason.
In my opinion there is a difference between putting something over a song, and putting something appropriate over a song, and Chris unfortunately falls in the category of people who do the first thing. I'm not saying that makes him a bad person or anything cuz it doesn't, some people have "it" and some people don't, hell I can't write a decent vocal line to save my life, that's why all my demos are instrumental...


----------



## synrgy (Dec 9, 2010)

bulb said:


> and the grand grand majority of the vocals, melodies, rhythms and phrases on the Periphery album were written by tom, myself and spencer



And Casey, right?


----------



## bulb (Dec 9, 2010)

synrgy said:


> And Casey, right?



Yeah haah I'm a retard, of course Casey!


----------



## prh (Dec 9, 2010)

dont forget whitney houston... i love spencers live version of light. that shit shouldve been on the album!

anyway: HAUNTED SHORES

whens the next track gonna be posted?


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Dec 10, 2010)

bulb said:


> The reason I say subpar is because it really is. I believe he lacks the talent and ability to craft a good vocal line or screaming phrase.



haha brutal as! i was expecting misha to be like 'oh me and chris have different tastes' but dude, you just completely shot him in the face. i love it. keep up the inspirational work and guitar hoarding.


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2010)

I dont believe i am being unkind or unfair, and hell you guys can feel free to disagree with me all you want. Im just letting you know one of a laundry list of reasons (and in actuality one of the less significant reasons) that Chris neither worked out in Periphery nor Haunted Shores.
Keep in mind that i also lack the talent and ability to craft a good vocal line or screaming phrase which is precisely why we need a singer who DOES have that ability haha.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 10, 2010)

It's all fair, you know better than any of us, working of small quotes here and there. No problem with you speaking your mind, or us speaking ours


----------



## HarryLikesProg (Dec 10, 2010)

bulb said:


> Im just letting you know one of a laundry list of reasons (and in actuality one of the less significant reasons) that Chris neither worked out in Periphery nor Haunted Shores.



misha you should release a novel called 'The Laundry List'. it'll be an underground hit. in all seriousness, the more vox with spencer and elliot can only equal more win. such incredible talents.


----------



## bulb (Dec 10, 2010)

Haha if you guys only knew the full story...


----------



## prh (Dec 10, 2010)

dude get a drug addiction, get famous, almost die a couple of times, and write a best selling autobiography so we can read the full story 


*dont actually probably cos i want you to live and write good music as long as possible


----------



## Nimgoble (Dec 11, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha if you guys only knew the full story...



I like stories...


----------



## KrewZ (Dec 12, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha if you guys only knew the full story...




I would love to know. He hasent said anything about you from what I know so I am very interested.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Dec 12, 2010)

**EDIT: I wrote a paragraph or so that was basically conjecture because for some odd reason this thread looked entirely different just a few minutes ago having NONE of the above posts from Misha... I have NO idea what happened, perhaps a hiccup in the SQL or something.

In any event I'm pretty sad that Chris won't be on the album; I thought that his work on the EP was terrific, especially on Oslo in particular. And mad props to you Misha for not giving us "the full story..." Quite frankly it's nobody's damn business but your guys', and if we ask it's only because we are naturally curious.


----------



## pineappleman (Dec 13, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha if you guys only knew the full story...



MOAR OMNOM NAO!!!!!


----------



## Gothberg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm really waiting for the other singers to get some shit up, the list looks incredible


----------



## bulb (Dec 13, 2010)

If you guys really want to know ill tell you, but the sad thing is that even if I stick to just basic facts that even chris can't argue nor deny it is still an infuriating situation haha
Even his own friends who know the full story agree that we should have kicked him out...


----------



## White Cluster (Dec 14, 2010)

He touched you..down there..didn't he?


----------



## Verity (Dec 14, 2010)

Honestly, I think it'd be best for you to just clear the air now.

You've put so many statements out there (not being a dick, merely stating the obvious) that I think the best thing for everyone would be to do so.

I'm not one of those people who needs to pry into someone's personal life/issues, so I don't particularly care, but I think it might squash all the rumors that have circulated since his departure from Periphery.


----------



## bulb (Dec 14, 2010)

Haha awesome first post dude!
Honestly i will explain it all soon, im packing right now and heading to mauritius so now is not the best time as it is VERY long, but if anything it will demystify the situation and clear up A LOT of rumors about whats going on.
But if you guys want just a taste of what happened, let me direct you here:
http://www.fiveeightforums.com/bulb...-and-pnoom-might-rape-you-t92495/index10.html
There are 2 posts that lightly touch on one of the issues that we were having with him which was really just one of the many problems that led to us kicking him out...

Ill clear it up some more in the next few days when i have some time.


----------



## KrewZ (Dec 14, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha awesome first post dude!
> Honestly i will explain it all soon, im packing right now and heading to mauritius so now is not the best time as it is VERY long, but if anything it will demystify the situation and clear up A LOT of rumors about whats going on.
> But if you guys want just a taste of what happened, let me direct you here:
> http://www.fiveeightforums.com/bulb...-and-pnoom-might-rape-you-t92495/index10.html
> ...



That does give a little info, though it is a it vauge so a lil more detail would be nice. I look forward to what you have to say when your less booked for time.
I cant wait to see who wins the remix contest AND hearing new stuff =]


----------



## Cynic (Dec 15, 2010)

Bulb v. deal with it.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 15, 2010)

Interesting thread. I totally don't miss the drama that singers bring to musical projects, nor making them root beer floats everytime their lives get complicated...

Also, completely off topic, but isn't making a thread about something not having a thread kind of a self-contradiction?


----------



## synrgy (Dec 15, 2010)

bostjan said:


> Interesting thread. I totally don't miss the drama that singers bring to musical projects, nor making them root beer floats everytime their lives get complicated...
> 
> Also, completely off topic, but isn't making a thread about something not having a thread kind of a self-contradiction?



Well, what I made (and mind you, this thread is OLD, it's just experiencing a resurgence from the bump I made to share the soundclick link) was a thread about something that _needed_ a thread. Not at all contradictory.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Dec 16, 2010)

bulb said:


> Haha awesome first post dude!
> Honestly i will explain it all soon, im packing right now and heading to mauritius so now is not the best time as it is VERY long, but if anything it will demystify the situation and clear up A LOT of rumors about whats going on.
> But if you guys want just a taste of what happened, let me direct you here:
> http://www.fiveeightforums.com/bulb...-and-pnoom-might-rape-you-t92495/index10.html
> ...



...given what I've heard so far, $20 says that it involves him sleeping with someone's woman.


----------



## bulb (Dec 16, 2010)

Mo Jiggity said:


> ...given what I've heard so far, $20 says that it involves him sleeping with someone's woman.



Oh GOD NO!! None of the women we see would ever sink THAT low haha!


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Dec 16, 2010)

bulb said:


> Oh GOD NO!! None of the women we see would ever sink THAT low haha!



What sort of implication are you making as to the depths of their possible depravity then  xD I kid.

But yeah that's really unfortunate... I for one am not usually enamored with narratives about love or heartbreak unless they are very abstracted and metaphorical, so I suppose that the salvation of Racecar was a good consequence of all of this.

I DO have a more relevant question though - do you do the mastering for Haunted Shores? It seems as though the mastering on those songs in particular is a bit more brickwalled than on, say, the Periphery album release.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2010)

Huh, always thought Chris was a good guy, but you never know do you? Sucks you guys all had to go through with that. It's always the singers isn't it?


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Huh, always thought Chris was a good guy, but you never know do you? Sucks you guys all had to go through with that. It's always the singers isn't it?



Dont get me wrong, hes a cool dude to hang out with, hes just not fit to be in a band imo. And that doesnt make him a bad person or anything, just has a completely different set of morals, ethics and work ethic, which i think greatly work against any band that is working their way up. 
That is the overall reason that he didnt work in our band because his behavior stuck out like a sore thumb, and it made him very difficult to live with especially on the road. 

Hanging out with someone and living with someone is VERY different, thats a big reason why a lot of bands go through so many member changes, especially once touring full time enters the picture.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I understand, it's a big thing, and I think you guys made the right decision, no matter how many people shout 'SPENCERZ TEH GAYZORS!' which will probably stop happening after the EP


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

Honestly we have always just done whatever we wanted, no amount of people saying this or that will ever change that, we are very fortunate to have the loyal and loving fans that we do given that we write for ourselves, because even if no one liked us, we would still do exactly what we want haha!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 18, 2010)

Did you end up getting any good audtitions for the Haunted Shores album?


----------



## bulb (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah!!


----------



## The Reverend (Dec 18, 2010)

The suspense is killing me! I'm a vocalist when I'm in bands, and I've had the misfortune of having to deal with vocalists who just plain lack talent. Timing, harmony, melody, even lyrical prowess, these are things one can work on and develop to a certain extant, but they will never make a bad singer into a great one.

That being said, having all the talent in the world won't help you if you're a shit person.


----------



## bulb (Dec 19, 2010)

The Reverend said:


> The suspense is killing me! I'm a vocalist when I'm in bands, and I've had the misfortune of having to deal with vocalists who just plain lack talent. Timing, harmony, melody, even lyrical prowess, these are things one can work on and develop to a certain extant, but they will never make a bad singer into a great one.
> 
> That being said, having all the talent in the world won't help you if you're a shit person.



Truer words have rarely been spoken haha.
If you are talented and arent the best personality, we can work with that, its not ideal but that can be worked with, and if you arent the most talented but you are an awesome dude we can work with that too, we just cant have you be untalented AND be difficult to work with, that just doesnt make sense. Luckily with Spencer we not only got a guy who is one of us and works his ass off for us, but who is extremely talented as well, so in the end after 4 singers we got the ideal situation, which just proves that if you are patient you will get what you want!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 19, 2010)

bulb said:


> we just cant have you be untalented AND be difficult to work with, that just doesnt make sense.


My time at this website was short lived then! q.q GOODBYE CRUEL WORLD! 

Seems like Chris stole too many cookies from his former bandmates, that's a fucked up zone to enter. Do NOT steal cookies. Asking is okay, but stealing? Fuck. That. That shit can and will get you kicked out of bands as we've seen here. ESPECIALLY if they are Grandma's secret recipe cookies.


----------



## bulb (Dec 19, 2010)

They were seasonal too! Cant get Oatmeal with caramel chips just anytime!!


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 20, 2010)

bulb said:


> They were seasonal too! Cant get Oatmeal with caramel chips just anytime!!


FUUUUUUUUUUUU--
That fucking sucks. Yeah no wonder you guys ditched him.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm going into seizures from wondering who is doing vocals on "Immaterial", my favorite Haunted Shores track.


----------



## bulb (Jan 4, 2011)

its slated to a certain casey sabol, though it IS casey we are talking about here, im not expecting it to be done any time soon haha, but if it does get done it will pretty much be the best thing ever


----------



## Cynic (Jan 4, 2011)

My jibblets just perked in my pants. That is fantastic news.

I'm also very interested in what Javi will do in a Haunted Shores context. Has he shown you anything promising yet?


----------



## DLG (Jan 4, 2011)

that spencer deal with it pic is the best thing I've seen in 2011


----------



## FMG (Jan 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> its slated to a certain casey sabol, though it IS casey we are talking about here, im not expecting it to be done any time soon haha, but if it does get done it will pretty much be the best thing ever



That would be awesome to hear something from Casey. What ever happened to his solo record btw? Got any insider info on that?


----------



## DLG (Jan 4, 2011)

just listened to these tracks for the first time. 

who is this eliot coleman character and where else can I hear him sing?

Also, Spencers deep screams at the end of the track are killer, would like to hear more of that. his cleans are top notch as always.


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 4, 2011)

DLG said:


> just listened to these tracks for the first time.
> 
> who is this eliot coleman character and where else can I hear him sing?



Of Man Not Of Machine on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## drmosh (Jan 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> its slated to a certain casey sabol, though it IS casey we are talking about here, im not expecting it to be done any time soon haha, but if it does get done it will pretty much be the best thing ever



oh boy, I cannot wait to (hopefully) hear that!


----------



## hauntedairport (Jan 8, 2011)

bulb said:


> its slated to a certain casey sabol, though it IS casey we are talking about here, im not expecting it to be done any time soon haha, but if it does get done it will pretty much be the best thing ever



cant wait to hear this!!


----------



## afflictive (Jan 8, 2011)

I love Casey Sabol's voice. It's so unique. Elliot Coleman is great too. I've been listening to a lot of Haunted Shores and OMNOM lateyl! Looking forward to an eventual release.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

CASEY SABOL. ON IMMATERIAL? 

I don't care if he flies to the moon and has babies, he's doing that track.


----------



## MrakShores (Jan 21, 2011)

To clarify it looks like Casey is most likely gonna be doing Scarlet... although as Misha stated it _is_ Casey so there is no definitive timetable on it


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 21, 2011)

MrakShores said:


> To clarify it looks like Casey is most likely gonna be doing Scarlet... although as Misha stated it _is_ Casey so there is no definitive timetable on it



YOSSSS I kept imagining Casey's vocals over that already perfect song!!!  Also,


----------



## Shrikkanth (Jan 21, 2011)

Are you guys working on the Video game cover you've been thinking about much? Sounds like a good thing to do while waiting for Casey


----------



## drmosh (Jan 21, 2011)

Shrikkanth said:


> Are you guys working on the Video game cover you've been thinking about much? Sounds like a good thing to do while waiting for Casey



they released that cover of the Final Fantasy bit ages ago, did they say they were going to work on more?


----------



## synrgy (Jan 21, 2011)

drmosh said:


> they released that cover of the Final Fantasy bit ages ago, did they say they were going to work on more?



It's been hinted at, at least over on Facebook. Now that Mark's registered on the forum (finally!), hopefully he'll give us the scoop.


----------



## ROAR (Jan 31, 2011)

New song out guys:

Terra Firma (ft. Mike Semesky) - rough demo by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## pineappleman (Jan 31, 2011)

Well this is really cool and all but I can't help hearing Chris's vocals in my head on top of it. 

/awkward


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 1, 2011)

ROAR said:


> New song out guys:
> 
> Terra Firma (ft. Mike Semesky) - rough demo by Haunted Shores on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free



Any reason why you guys changed the song name? Definitely preferred Chris' vocals too


----------



## MrakShores (Feb 1, 2011)

Changed the song name to fit Mike's lyrics/vocals! and it's all good, anyone's welcome to prefer one or the other. Just wanted to put a different spin on it for fun!


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm liking the vocals on it.


----------



## splinter8451 (Feb 1, 2011)

Man... his vocals don't fit too well. Chris's were not perfect either but Mike's melodies really seem like they were thrown over top


----------



## Cynic (Feb 1, 2011)

Did Bulb ever consider getting Mike Semesky for Periphery before finding Spencer? Mike sounds like he would have been a good fit.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Feb 1, 2011)

MrakShores said:


> Changed the song name to fit Mike's lyrics/vocals! and it's all good, anyone's welcome to prefer one or the other. Just wanted to put a different spin on it for fun!



That makes sense. I was thinking "oh shit new song" then got confused when I heard When in Oslo with new vocals 

Still a great song


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 15, 2011)

Well ... I was wondering ... why isn't there a thread dedicated to Haunted Shores?!?!

Anyways, I'll meet with Mark in the next couple of days and wanted to ask you guys if you have any specific questions for him. If the mods are interested we could post those questions as an interview here on ss.org.

Cheers!


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2011)

*edit* My post here was made redundant by a super handsome Mod edit.


----------



## Guitarholic (Mar 15, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Hi.
> 
> You're about 2 years and 4 some-odd pages behind the curve:
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/91710-haunted-shores-needs-thread.html



Noice! Well ... we'll just use this one for interview questions for Mraky then ;D

Thanks man


----------



## pineappleman (Mar 15, 2011)

Ask him when da fukken album's coming out.  Also if he has any insider info on when Casey will return to earth, preferably with his mythical solo album.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 15, 2011)

He actually started posting on the forum pretty recently, so it shouldn't be too hard to get questions to him here.


----------



## bulb (Aug 4, 2011)

Good buddy Elliot Coleman just finished up vocals on Haunted Shores track Immaterial! Check it here: Haunted Shores's sets on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
Hope you guys dig!


----------



## Cynic (Aug 4, 2011)

Listening right now!

Edit: I'm kind of disappointed. Elliot is a fantastic vocalist, don't get me wrong, but the vocal patterns and pitch choices weren't really engaging at all. I wanted that huge section at 2:56 to be so amazing when I first heard the instrumental, but it really just busted my balls. Maybe it will grow on me. Good job, though.


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 4, 2011)

Always been such an Elliot fan, but I'm really not a fan of the vocal phrasing in the screams/growls, and the cleans venture a bit too much to feel connected to the song IMO. 
I know you said you didn't like what Barretto did for Sentient and Oslo, but I still haven't heard any song with any of the other singers to top that EP.

Are you still getting some of the other names you had for guests? I want to hear Jesse or Casey!


----------



## Ninetyfour (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the vocals at around 2:03! Overall I think it's pretty cool.

I think it was said somewhere that Casey would be doing vocals for Scarlet, not entirely sure what progress has been made with it though. Looking forward to it nonetheless!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm feelin the whole phrasing thing as well, but Elliot has improved tremendously as a vocalist, he used to sound very whiny and I hated it but in the last few months here he sounds MUCH more powerful.


----------



## splinter8451 (Aug 4, 2011)

I've listened to it a few times now and I love it  

Elliot said he was having trouble fitting vocals to the song so obviously he was a little uncomfortable with it. 

It definitely shows how ridiculously awesome his heavy vocals are these days though.


----------



## Cynic (Aug 4, 2011)

:56 - 1:00

Racecar?


----------



## ROAR (Aug 4, 2011)

I think it's sweet

Finish the album now.


----------



## Fiction (Aug 4, 2011)

Is that why he was there for your AFX2 Video..?

Anyways, I love the screams in this.. really suit the song. The clean bit at around the 2 minute mark is okay.. I think it follows the song a little personally and can get lost in the guitar.


----------



## drmosh (Aug 4, 2011)

Damn, Elliot has practised a lot! Love his vocals


----------



## refried bean (Aug 4, 2011)

Sounds really awesome!


----------



## toiletstand (Aug 4, 2011)

hans moleman did a great fucking job. i love this song.


----------



## DLG (Aug 4, 2011)

I feel like I would like this guy's vocals a lot more if they weren't over a metal song, but something that kinda sounded like mars volta/fair to midland/karnivool


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 4, 2011)

Fiction said:


> Is that why he was there for your AFX2 Video..?
> 
> Anyways, I love the screams in this.. really suit the song. The clean bit at around the 2 minute mark is okay.. I think it follows the song a little personally and can get lost in the guitar.



I doubt it, since I believe it would have been done at Taylor Larsen's (Not sure on spelling) studio. Elliot's been in plenty videos at Bulb's place before.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Aug 4, 2011)

Really nice. Is Elliot going to do guest vocals for Periphery album two possibly? Would be killer.


----------



## NovaReaper (Aug 4, 2011)

this is some next level shit


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 4, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Always been such an Elliot fan, but I'm really not a fan of the vocal phrasing in the screams/growls, and the cleans venture a bit too much to feel connected to the song IMO.
> I know you said you didn't like what Barretto did for Sentient and Oslo, but I still haven't heard any song with any of the other singers to top that EP.
> 
> Are you still getting some of the other names you had for guests? I want to hear Jesse or Casey!


 

I agree with this except for Passengers, I think Spencer just killed it on that track. Sentient Glow is still far and away the best though, I will say that.


----------



## baptizedinblood (Aug 4, 2011)

Elliot should do guest vocals for the next Periphery album...Spencer+Elliot would sound amazing together.


----------



## bulb (Aug 4, 2011)

Sikthness said:


> I agree with this except for Passengers, I think Spencer just killed it on that track. Sentient Glow is still far and away the best though, I will say that.



Just wait till you hear Spence's version of that song, the parts actually make the song better!


----------



## Cynic (Aug 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Just wait till you hear Spence's version of that song, the parts actually make the song better!



You're not very proud of your other songs with vocals are you? lolol


----------



## Sikthness (Aug 4, 2011)

bulb said:


> Just wait till you hear Spence's version of that song, the parts actually make the song better!


 

Oh damn I somehow didn't know he was doing vocals for that track. Seems like it'd be a great fit. Damn can't wait to hear it.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 4, 2011)

Not a huge fan of the cleans, but the growls/highs sound awesome. Although I do get a Freddie Mercury vibe from his cleans, which is awesome, just not for this song.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Aug 4, 2011)

I read Immaterial and thought "Holy crap, BURST song" much disappoint.


then i heard this song..I'm okay with all this!


----------



## themike (Aug 4, 2011)

The screams are decent but man, I can't lock the clean vocals in at all. They sit on top of the music like blah-flavored icing on a cake. It reminds me of someone doing a mock impression of Rody from Protest The Hero


----------



## ElliotOMNOM (Aug 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> The screams are decent but man, I can't lock the clean vocals in at all. They sit on top of the music like blah-flavored icing on a cake. It reminds me of someone doing a mock impression of Rody from Protest The Hero



I think I've heard maybe one protest song in my entire life.


----------



## themike (Aug 4, 2011)

ElliotOMNOM said:


> I think I've heard maybe one protest song in my entire life.



Oh I didn't mean that in the sense that I think you did it on purpose, its just what it reminded me of on first listen.


----------



## jackblack (Aug 5, 2011)

ElliotOMNOM said:


> I think I've heard maybe one protest song in my entire life.



That's a damn shame


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 25, 2011)

I haven't listened to all the tracks yet, but I love the instrumental songs!

Will those be available for sale on an album?


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 25, 2011)

I like his tone but Im not a fan of the vocal production on this track. Its really dry and "separate" from the rest of the track. Just an opinion.


----------



## liamh (Aug 25, 2011)

I love the instrumental, but I've gotta say this does nothing for me. I think I'll only listen to Baretto's Haunted Shores stuff and the instrumentals from now on.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 25, 2011)

ElliotOMNOM said:


> I think I've heard maybe one protest song in my entire life.



Your vocals remind me of the PTH vocalist a lot (in a good way). You should definitely check them out


----------



## pstol (Aug 25, 2011)

Cleans are so good here.


----------



## DVRP (Aug 25, 2011)

Elliot, you slayed this tracked. I'm really digging it.


----------



## Maggai (Aug 25, 2011)

The growls are amazingly good! I think the vocal production kinda ruins the clean vocal part a bit. I like the actualy melody that is going on, just something seems....off? And your range is damn impressive Elliot, holy smoke.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 4, 2015)

Oh boy, one of my all time favorite metal projects ever, so glad that Mark and Misha are putting out new stuff. I wonder if they're going to have any guest vocalists on this one?


----------



## Khoi (Oct 4, 2015)

doesn't look like there will be any vocals but there will be a saxophone solo on Blast Inc.!


----------



## Mattykoda (Oct 4, 2015)

Harrison Fjord...... such a great name for a song haha. Glad to hear some new Haunted Shores but I'm really excited to finally hear vectors in its entirety


----------



## gunch (Oct 4, 2015)

I thought Haunted Shores as a concept got folded into Periphery 

This seems like an excuse to just pawn off tracks 2 metal 2 b Periph 

I'm not so much of a Periphery h8r as much as I really liked Haunted Shores and Mark's "aesthetic"


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 5, 2015)

I CANNOT CONTAIN THE HYPE.

Every Haunted Shores album with the possible exception of Etherial (even that had it's moments) has _blown_ me away.

It's been too long since they teased at this, haha. So excited. Curious as to why they redid Harrison Fjord though.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 7, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> I thought Haunted Shores as a concept got folded into Periphery
> 
> This seems like an excuse to just pawn off tracks 2 metal 2 b Periph
> 
> I'm not so much of a Periphery h8r as much as I really liked Haunted Shores and Mark's "aesthetic"


Well yeah, that's kinda the point of a side project. I remember reading an interview about how they didn't want Haunted Shores to just be rehashed Periphery songs, they're going for more of a black metal vibe on this EP. Stuff that wouldn't fit in Periphery.

Man, I bet the saxophone solo is just a big homage to Shining after they toured with them.


----------



## bloc (Oct 7, 2015)

Sounds a hell of a lot better than recent Periphery at least


----------



## bulb (Oct 8, 2015)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I CANNOT CONTAIN THE HYPE.
> 
> Every Haunted Shores album with the possible exception of Etherial (even that had it's moments) has _blown_ me away.
> 
> It's been too long since they teased at this, haha. So excited. Curious as to why they redid Harrison Fjord though.



We wanted to write new stuff, but thought we should redo one old song, and that's the one that made the most sense to Mark and me. I'm really happy we did that song too, because I think it really came out so much better than the original demo.


----------



## bulb (Oct 8, 2015)

silverabyss said:


> I thought Haunted Shores as a concept got folded into Periphery
> 
> This seems like an excuse to just pawn off tracks 2 metal 2 b Periph



Some HS stuff really inspired Spencer, and after hearing his vocals on those songs it was pretty clear they should become Periphery songs.

With this Ep we wanted to write fast songs for the most part, and that's stuff that just happens to not work so well for Periphery, so I think the Viscera Ep sounds pretty damn different, hopefully some of you guys will enjoy it!


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 8, 2015)

Wow, thanks for sharing this! Always wanted a Misha album without the vox. Been waiting since I heard him on Soundcloud.


----------



## mikernaut (Oct 8, 2015)

Sounds awesome, can't wait.

Can you sneak in "Girlfight- fukinfuk" as a bonus track?


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 9, 2015)

Jeesan said:


> Wow, thanks for sharing this! Always wanted a Misha album without the vox. Been waiting since I heard him on Soundcloud.


He's working on an actual solo album too, don't know what the status on that one is though.


----------



## HoneyNut (Oct 10, 2015)

Thanks for correcting me. It is a Mark+Misha project I suppose. Never heard their music before. It's unfortunate for me not be able to enjoy Periphery, but really enjoy their music, instrument-wise. 

On a side note: Javier Reyes, and Matt of Animals as Leaders are working on a supposed jazz based album, "Polysemy". I think are called Mestis. Out nov6th. You guys will like that if you like this genre , obviously.


----------



## bulb (Oct 10, 2015)

Zalbu said:


> He's working on an actual solo album too, don't know what the status on that one is though.



I'll get to it when I have some time and when I figure out exactly what is going on there. Might make my first solo release a spacey rock thing actually...


----------



## DXL (Oct 10, 2015)

bulb said:


> I'll get to it when I have some time and when I figure out exactly what is going on there. Might make my first solo release a spacey rock thing actually...



That would be killer, don't be teasing us though


----------



## Mattykoda (Oct 10, 2015)

Misha, was vectors originally planned to be a Haunted shores release or did it just find its way to it naturally? Seems like its been in the works for a while

Also DXL peep these
https://instagram.com/p/55RScojPxe/?taken-by=mishaperiphery
https://instagram.com/p/5vbJbVDP0c/?taken-by=mishaperiphery


----------



## DXL (Oct 10, 2015)

Mattykoda said:


> Misha, was vectors originally planned to be a Haunted shores release or did it just find its way to it naturally? Seems like its been in the works for a while
> 
> Also DXL peep these
> https://instagram.com/p/55RScojPxe/?taken-by=mishaperiphery
> https://instagram.com/p/5vbJbVDP0c/?taken-by=mishaperiphery



That was fantastic...


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 16, 2015)

Never really listened to the old stuff, but I can definitely say that I dig the .... out of this.

Favorite comment on the video - "This is what t1ts would sound like in the wild if they made a sound"


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 16, 2015)

I like it but hopefully the rest of the tracks aren't as "happy" sounding


----------



## crg123 (Oct 16, 2015)

This is awesome.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 16, 2015)

> aren't as _"happy"_ sounding



Boy if you feel this is happy then I'm concerned as to what you think a dark song is xD


----------



## Xplozive (Oct 17, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Boy if you feel this is happy then I'm concerned as to what you think a dark song is xD



Was thinking the exact same thing haha. Enjoyable song.

Cant wait to see periphery next saturday. I thin its like the 7th time for me


----------



## wakjob (Oct 17, 2015)

This is the tune that's playing in the background of all Holcolm's PRS & Seymour Duncan promos. 

Sweet!


----------



## Erockomania (Oct 17, 2015)

Kinda cool song but not digging the mix much.


----------



## Khoi (Oct 18, 2015)

Made a little cover of the riff at the end. I actually learned this months ago from Mark's PRS demo before it was named


----------



## nicktao (Oct 18, 2015)

Khoi, that Blackwater is incredible! I really wish I went through with the deposit a while back. Awesome clip too!


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 19, 2015)

Dig this so much. I know Mark is a huge black metal fan (and Misha thinks Emperor is "cool", which is good enough I suppose!) but this was a surprise. I really dig the black metal inspired intro and the man riff of the song is badass. 

What a lovely side project that isn't just a Periphery clone, bought the album!


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 20, 2015)

I always have and always will prefer Haunted Shores to Periphery. And even past that, I prefer the instrumental versions of HS songs over the ones with vocals.

Fight me.
Don't really, please


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Oct 20, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> I always have and always will prefer Haunted Shores to Periphery. And even past that, I prefer the instrumental versions of HS songs over the ones with vocals.
> 
> Fight me.
> Don't really, please



QFT, except the vox part. You can't tell me with a straight face that good buddy didn't slay Immaterial or that Terra Firma was better without Semesky.

Haunted Shores full-length, the dream


----------



## wannabguitarist (Oct 20, 2015)

Zeno said:


> Boy if you feel this is happy then I'm concerned as to what you think a dark song is xD



 Maybe happy was the wrong word to use but I was expecting something darker. This doesn't give me imagery of a dark snow covered forest filled with wolves or whatever . I've been listening to a lot of Dissection recently though so maybe my perception is a little skewed.


----------



## Blasphemer (Oct 21, 2015)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> You can't tell me with a straight face that good buddy didn't slay Immaterial or that Terra Firma was better without Semesky.



Have said it. Do say it. Will continue to say it.

thuglyfe


----------



## KJGaruda (Oct 21, 2015)

Blasphemer said:


> I always have and always will prefer Haunted Shores to Periphery. And even past that, I prefer the instrumental versions of HS songs over the ones with vocals.
> 
> Fight me.
> Don't really, please



I totally agree. 

Haunted Shores w/(or without) Chris Baretto >> Periphery. 

(no disrespect to any Periphery fans, of course)


----------



## bulb (Oct 21, 2015)

I'm very happy to hear that you guys dig it so far, I think you guys will dig the Ep if that's the case!


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm definitely buying it when it comes out, I can tell you that, for sure.


----------



## Thorerges (Oct 22, 2015)

bulb said:


> I'm very happy to hear that you guys dig it so far, I think you guys will dig the Ep if that's the case!



Already preordered!


----------



## musicaldeath (Oct 22, 2015)

Digging the black metal influences, been listening to Emperor a lot again lately. Looking forward to the EP.


----------



## bulb (Nov 2, 2015)

Hey guys, 
Our Viscera Ep drops tomorrow! If you want to grab it, you can head over to hauntedshores.bandcamp.com

In the meantime, we dropped another track from the ep for you guys to enjoy:


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 2, 2015)

I went and listened to this and the old version back to back. Its cool hearing the skill increased like thicker chords and better production.


----------



## Veldar (Nov 2, 2015)

As a bigger fan of PII than Alpha and Omega I will be purchasing this extended play.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 2, 2015)

Eye like this.


----------



## toiletstand (Nov 2, 2015)

as a fan of stuff i purchased this extended play!


----------



## bulb (Nov 3, 2015)

thanks fellers!!


----------



## Dans (Nov 3, 2015)

Already got my pre-ordered album in my mail. Lovin it!
Great work Misha & Mark!


----------



## Veldar (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey misha, how much black metal do you listen to or is or are all the BM influences coming from Mark?


----------



## Dalcan (Nov 3, 2015)

Just listened to the full thing, and good god damn this is impressive. Very cinematic, very epic. Mark and Misha did an amazing job IMO.

Doooo it: https://hauntedshores.bandcamp.com/


----------



## philkilla (Nov 3, 2015)

I can't get enough of the outro riff on Blast Inc.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 3, 2015)

I dig.


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 3, 2015)

lewl


written by count mrakula and beelzebulb


----------



## isispelican (Nov 3, 2015)

Loving the whole EP, can't say the same for the mix though escpecially the snare is pretty harsh on the ears.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm liking it so far too. Blast Inc. is freakin intense and love the guest musician on that one!


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Nov 3, 2015)

Great stuff! Who expects anything but ass-kickery from these two guys though?


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2015)

Merge'd

Ya'll knew it was coming.


----------



## FretsOnFyre (Nov 10, 2015)

The EP is spectacular, I've listened to it start to finish waaay too many times in the last few days. Misha and Mark, you've absolutely outdone yourselves.

I'm a little confused by something - the tuning on The Spire sounds like drop C, but there's definitely a low A at some point. Anyone know what the actual tuning is?


----------



## Spicypickles (Nov 11, 2015)

Probably that funky ass Drop C for everything except the low string, which Is tuned down to an A.


----------



## kevdes93 (Nov 12, 2015)

Really enjoying this ep, some really sick heavy stuff in hurr. Only complaint is that is isn't a full length haha


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Nov 28, 2015)

Just wanted to share my latest cover, the final song on the Viscera EP!


----------



## patdavidmusic (Nov 29, 2015)

I just love the EP so very very good! Such amazing clean tones \m/


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Nov 29, 2015)

Did Misha mention which tunings were used for each song? Anyone know?


----------



## MTWD27 (Nov 30, 2015)

Memento and Vectors are in CGCEGD, I'm not sure about the rest.


----------

